# Say hello to my lil thread!



## Scarface30 (May 28, 2007)

so I've decided to start a journal. right now I am just looking to put on some weight, I am only about 150 5'6" right now, but am looking to hopefully be about 160 5'8" by the end of summer. lol jK about the height, but serious about the weight. this is just going to be an introduction, because I am not sure I will be able to get to the gym much this week due to the final and lab I have this week.I really need to get there though, makes me feel good and when I feel good I find it much more easy to study. but its only this week yet, then I am finished!. when I get my workouts posted I'll be open to any critiques and criticism, as I know you guys here know your stuff and will hopefully lend a hand and get me going in the right direction. so sit back and enjoy, and as Tony Montana once said ""The world is yours" haha.


----------



## mboylan86 (May 28, 2007)

i like the scarface stuff bud, best of luck with the 10lb's and these guys mite get you your extra 2inches Linky


----------



## Scarface30 (May 28, 2007)

thanks mboylan86, yeah hopefully I'll get those extra 10 pounds...and now maybe those 2 extra inches...very pissed today thought for one no gym tonight because of school work and two, I just found out I am on dismissal from university..as of the beginning of this year, I was on academic probation, needed a GPA of 2.0 a term to stay in, first semester my GPA was a 1.85, second semester was a 3.65..like what the fuck? one course that brought my down first semester! funny thing is they didn't tell me my GPA was 1.85 first semster until the end of the year, assholes.. out of all the nights I need the gym, tonight would be it...up early tomorrow and hittin the gym hardcore..I have my week in a horizontal/legs and core/vertical split, this will be my workout tomorrow, which is a power week on the p/rr/s

RI 2mins, 4-6reps/set
clean and press x 4
DB upright rows x 2
Arnold press x 2
pullups x 3
neutral grip pulldown x 3
and maybe some accessory work for biceps

look good or no? I emphasize quite a bit of shoulders because they are lacking, for some reason when I started working out a year or so go, I never did anything for shoulders well besides bench and some rowing. any advice would be great


----------



## KelJu (May 28, 2007)

Haha, I got put on probation two years ago. Luckily since then I have only made a's,b's,and c's. School blows, so I know how you feel. I've been going for 6 years. 


Well, good luck with your program. I'm sure you will have a lot of people stopping by to take a look.


----------



## P-funk (May 28, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> RI 2mins, 4-6reps/set
> clean and press x 4
> DB upright rows x 2
> Arnold press x 2
> ...



is that a circuit?  What do you mean by clean and press x 4 and DB upright row x 2?  I thought you have 4-6 reps already written up at the top?


----------



## Scarface30 (May 29, 2007)

P-funk said:


> is that a circuit?  What do you mean by clean and press x 4 and DB upright row x 2?  I thought you have 4-6 reps already written up at the top?



no its not a circuit, my rest interval is 2 mins between each set, and the "x 4" is how many sets I am going to do per exercise, shoulda cleared that one up a bit more.


----------



## Double D (May 29, 2007)

You goin to post weights as well?


----------



## Scarface30 (May 29, 2007)

yeah, I haven't gone yet, I couldn't make it last night so I am going in about 30mins or so...I just posted what I will be doing to see what some people thought


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 29, 2007)

I love the title!!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (May 29, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I love the title!!!!



lol thanks, thought I'd give Scarface's famous line a little twist.. so I finally got my workout in, lasted about 45mins and then did 25mins on the bike. wish I could skip rope, but I don't wanna test my legs out just yet

RI 2mins for all sets
clean and press
warmup with bar - 8 reps
set 1 - 75lbs/6 reps
set 2 - 85lbs/6 reps
set 3 - 95lbs/4 reps
set 4 - 95lbs/4 reps (cheated a little to get that last rep)

pullups
set 1 - body weight/10 reps
set 2 - body weight/7 reps
set 3 - body weight/7reps
I'm pretty weak in the pullup department, so I shoot for more than my targeted amount of reps on this exercise.

neutral grip pulldown
set 1 - 110lbs/5 reps
set 2 - 110lbs/6reps
set 3 - 120lbs/5reps

BB upright rows (changed to BB when I tried the DBs and they just felt weird)
set 1 - 70lbs/6 reps
set 2 - 70lbs/6reps

Arnold press
set 1 - 35lbs/6reps
set 2 - 40lbs/4reps

incline seated DB curls
2 sets 5 reps 35lbs

25mins cardio then stretched

so thats my first workout hopefully on my road to gaining some weight. if anyone has any suggestions let me know. felt good to get back in the gym after a bunch of days off. oh and I am also taking some supps. Whey, fish oil and multi-vitamin, pretty standard stuff, along with some vit-C and E.


----------



## Double D (May 29, 2007)

I would actually like to see your entire routine as a whole. Can you do that for me?


----------



## Scarface30 (May 30, 2007)

you mean my entire week workout plan?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2007)

I'd like to see........uhh........what???


hello lil thread!


----------



## Scarface30 (May 30, 2007)

haha, hows it goin Fitgirl?


----------



## Scarface30 (May 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> I would actually like to see your entire routine as a whole. Can you do that for me?



Double D - this is my whole week routine if thats what you were looking for. this week is power week so RI=2mins and 4-6reps/set. rep range is around 60-90sec RI and 8-12 reps/set...havent decided on a shock week routine yet

Vertical
clean and press/4sets
upright rows/2sets
Arnold press/2sets
pullups/3sets
neutral grip pulldowns/3sets
bicep work/2sets

Legs/Core
calf press/3sets
SLDL/4sets
cable chops/3sets
cable crunches/3sets
squats/4sets
hypers/2sets
Swiss ball twist/3sets
(if you think anymore leg work could be done, let me know because they are sort of lacking)

Horizontal
bench press/3sets
neutral grip single arm DB incline press/4sets
seated cable rows/4sets
bentover BB rows/3sets
weighted dips/3sets
seated calf raises/3sets
a little more core work (hanging leg raises probably)
(I also have more than normal calf work because of my almost stress fractures. the sports doctor told me it could be due to under developed muscles in the leg not being able to take the impact, so I said hell lets get them stronger then)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2007)

It's goin great
It's goin great
It's goin great

How about you?


----------



## Scarface30 (May 30, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> It's goin great
> It's goin great
> It's goin great
> 
> How about you?



as my old boss would say, can't complain because no one would listen to me. lol no its goin good, gettin ready final exam today then its summer, yyeeaahh!


----------



## Scarface30 (May 31, 2007)

so my exam went well yesterday and now I can just look forward to the summer. hopefully get a job soon too.

so today I did legs and core, felt pretty good too.

warmup - prisoner squats/2sets x 8

calf press
set 1 - 270lbs/10reps
set 2 - 270lbs/11reps
set 3 - 270lbs/11reps

SLDL
set 1 - 135lbs/6reps
set 2 - 185lbs/6reps
set 3 - 195lbs/4reps
set 4 - 195lbs/4reps

cable chops
set 1 - 40lbs/7reps each side
set 2 - 40lbs/8reps each side
set 3 - 40lbs/8reps each side
so this cable machine I used for this was really different, the top pulley was about 2 feet out from the main stack on top, which made it much harder to lift the weights. once I get back to my old gym this numbers will be higher because it was easier on that stack for some reason 

cable crunches
I moved to a different pulley machine and for some reason it was easier to to cable crunches on then the first machine I was at
set 1 - 120lbs/12reps
set 2 - 130lbs/10reps
set 3 - 130lbs/10reps

squats
set 1 - 115lbs/6reps
set 2 - 135lbs/6reps
set 3 - 155lbs/6reps
set 4 - 165lbs/5reps
my squats are weak 

Swiss ball twist
3 sets x 14,12,12 reps

hypers
2 sets x 10,8 reps

20mins cardio on the bike and then stretched

everything felt good except the squats, I prefer the leg press because I find I can get a better range of motion with it, that and I find squats somewhat intimidating oh well, other then that I'm happy with it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 31, 2007)

Congrats on the exam!!!  

About to go workout myself...just wanted to pop in here and


----------



## Triple Threat (May 31, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> my squats are weak



Then do them earlier in the workout, before you've expended energy on the other exercises.  Warm up and then hit the squat rack.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 31, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Then do them earlier in the workout, before you've expended energy on the other exercises.  Warm up and then hit the squat rack.



yeah that would make more sense, but I find my squats are weak no matter what. I honestly never used to do them until about a few months ago, and for some reason I just fnd them intimidating out of all the exercises I don't know why. oh well, I'll hopefully get more used to them as I go along


----------



## Scarface30 (May 31, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Congrats on the exam!!!
> 
> About to go workout myself...just wanted to pop in here and



thanks. the exam was good and I need another good mark in a course to bring my GPA up higher. damn school and their GPA...looking forward to seeing how your workout went!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 1, 2007)

so waking up this morning I feel my workout yesterday must have been better than I thought. first time I had done SLDLs and I really feel those (I had normally done just regular deadlifts)..today is a day off and I'm moving back home for the summer, no job yet though found out the that they were sort of holding for me they gave to some else but thats life! haha


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 1, 2007)

Damn people...don't they know when they say they're gonna give you something - they should actually give it to you???

Oh well, they'll regret it and be calling you!

Hope you find something soon though and I hope you have a great summer.


----------



## Double D (Jun 1, 2007)

Things like calve raises ought to come last.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 1, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> Double D - this is my whole week routine if thats what you were looking for. this week is power week so RI=2mins and 4-6reps/set. rep range is around 60-90sec RI and 8-12 reps/set...havent decided on a shock week routine yet
> 
> Vertical
> clean and press/4sets
> ...


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 1, 2007)

awesome P-funk thanks for the reply...I'll change that up for my legs. if I scratch the Arnold presses and upright rows, could I throw in an extra set of the clean and press and pulldowns?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 1, 2007)

the reason why I ask is I find my shoulders to be a bit behind (especially my delts) compared to the rest


----------



## P-funk (Jun 1, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> the reason why I ask is I find my shoulders to be a bit behind (especially my delts) compared to the rest



how many reps are you doing per set?  it is all about periodization.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 1, 2007)

as of right now, I am doing 4-6 reps this week and next week it is in the range of 8-10, which would be one cycle on the p/rr/s...so then the next cycle I was considering probably upping the number of reps with the same weight as the previous cycle for each week, if that is what you want to know


----------



## P-funk (Jun 1, 2007)

so you are doing p/rr/s???


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 1, 2007)

yeah, I thought it looked like a good program and needed a change


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 1, 2007)

P-funk said:


> so you are doing p/rr/s???



actually I just thought, even though I've been hearing many good things about the p/rr/s, to periodize it the simplified way you have on your blog. so something like workouts for week 1: 4-6 reps, workouts for week 2: 8-10 reps, then workouts for week 3: 4-6 reps + an extra set, workouts for week 4: 8-10 reps + an extra set..if that makes any sense or sounds at least a little bit like it would be alright


----------



## P-funk (Jun 1, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> actually I just thought, even though I've been hearing many good things about the p/rr/s, to periodize it the simplified way you have on your blog. so something like workouts for week 1: 4-6 reps, workouts for week 2: 8-10 reps, then workouts for week 3: 4-6 reps + an extra set, workouts for week 4: 8-10 reps + an extra set..if that makes any sense or sounds at least a little bit like it would be alright



Start high and go low:

week 1-3= 3-4x8-10
week 4-6= 3-4x4-6


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 2, 2007)

will do - thanks


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 2, 2007)

so to say my legs are still sore from the SLDLs on Thursday would be an understatement, couldn't even stretch today and the bike, well it wasn't too easy either...either way the actual workout felt good

single arm neutral grip incline DB press
set 1 - 45lbs/8reps both arms
set 2 - 45lbs/8reps both arms
set 3 - 45lbs/8 reps right arm, 7 reps left arm
set 4 - 45lbs/8 reps right arm, 6 reps left arm

bench press
set 1 - 135lbs/8reps
set 2 - 135lbs/8reps
set 3 - 140lbs/8reps
first time I have done bench press in about 4 months, always used to do DB press, definitely felt the difference!

seated cable rows
set 1 - 110lbs/10reps
set 2 - 115lbs/9reps
set 3 - 120lbs/8reps

bentover BB rows
set 1 - 90lbs/10reps
set 2 - 100lbs/9reps
set 3 - 110lbs/8reps
set 4 - 110lbs/8reps
next time I do these I'm going to have to drop the weight abit, first 2 sets were good, but the next 2, especially the last one my form was shit.

hanging leg raises
3 sets - 12, 12, 12 reps

20 mins on the bike, then ATTEMPTED to stretch which did not go over too well. all in all decent workout *note to self, lower weight next time for BB rows*


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 4, 2007)

'ello little thread


----------



## Double D (Jun 4, 2007)

Lookin good.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 4, 2007)

ello to you too Fitgirl? hows it going today?

Double D - thanks dude, my chest today is still sore, thats what happens when you don't bench for like 4 months!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 5, 2007)

todays workout went pretty well except for the gym was the busiest I have ever seen it, and mostly with punk kids who think they're king shit at the gym..anyway! this was my workout today (Tuesday), I was going for the the range of 8-10 reps

RI=60-90sec
clean and press
warmup - 45lbs/8reps
set 1 - 65lbs/10reps
set 2 - 75lbs/10reps
set 3 - 85lbs/8reps
set 4 - 85lbs/7reps
set 5 - 85lbs/7reps
so, doing 5 sets of clean and press sure drains the energy from you! whoa! 

pullups
3 sets with body weight - 10,8,7

neutral grip pulldowns
set 1 - 100lbs/10reps
set 2 - 110lbs/8reps
set 3 - 110lbs/8reps

weighted dips
set 1 - BW+20lbs/11reps
set 2 - BW+20lbs/9reps
set 3 - BW+20lbs/8reps

lateral raises
set 1 - 15lb DBs/10reps
set 2 - 20lbs DBs/8reps

cardio 20 mins on the bike (forgot to stretch after I was finished). going back to Halifax tomorrow to talk to an academic adivsor about the situation I am in with my first semester marks..wish me luck! haha


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 5, 2007)

I love the name of your journal. Every time I see it I say it out loud in my best Al Pacino voice.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 6, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I love the name of your journal. Every time I see it I say it out loud in my best Al Pacino voice.



lol yeah I give that a whirl once or twice when I see it too...still doesn't sound good though


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 6, 2007)

Repro...your avy cracks me up!!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice workout, glad you got it setup properly!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice workout, glad you got it setup properly!



thanks Double D. yeah finally got it setup right, but I'll have to give you and P-funk a pat on the back for the help though


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 7, 2007)

today I did legs and core, with some grip work at the end and I have to say it was the best workout I have had in a long while, although my SLDLs could have gone up a bit in weight.

SLDLs
warmup - 90lbs/10reps
set 1 - 135lbs/10reps
set 2 - 145lbs/10reps
set 3 - 155lbs/6 reps 
set 4 - 155lbs/8reps
my 3rd set I only got 6 reps because as I was doing them some guy decided to throw a Swiss ball past the rack I was using, it hit the rack bounced off and hit me in the face. what an idiot

squats
set 1 - 115lbs/10reps
set 2 - 135lbs/10reps
set 3 - 145lbs/8reps
set 4 - 145lbs/9reps

lunges
3 sets with 20lb DBs - 8,8,8

calf press
4 sets 270lbs - 12,12,10,10

core work[/U ]
3 sets kneeling cable crunches 135lbs - 12,12,10
3 sets cable chops 70lbs - 8,7,7 (each side)
2 sets hypers
2 sets Swiss ball twist

grip work
3 sets 70lb DBs - 40sec, 45sec, 35sec

workout = 60mins
20 mins on the bike then stretched

that looks like quite a bit now that I sit back and look at it, but it felt really good! I'm thinking though maybe doing the Swiss ball twists on my vertical day.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 7, 2007)

Your routine looks flawless. If you eat right you should see awesome gains. I did P/RR/S about 2 years ago and loved it. Shock week was hell.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 7, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Your routine looks flawless. If you eat right you should see awesome gains. I did P/RR/S about 2 years ago and loved it. Shock week was hell.



thanks man. yeah thats the thing, eating right I find it a bit hard to do, but I try as best as I can. I am sorta doing a p/rr/s thing with my own twist. I was talking to P-funk and he mentioned about doing the 8-10 range for 2 or 3 weeks then switching to 4-6 range, so its almost like a p/rr/s program just extended power and rep range.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 7, 2007)

and something else, I hate going back on what I planned on doing but I think I am going to have to do somewhat of a slow cut before I bulk again. I read a couple articles and from what I read that CowPimp and P said, when you have a higher BF% you have a tendancy to put on more fat when you bulk, thats what I understood from it at least, and for me right now I should probably lower the BF% because its probably around 18-20% (maybe a bit lower) range, so I am thinking it should be a bit lower before I bulk up. kinda pisses me off because I am going back on "my word" so-to-speak and will have to wait to bulk


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 10, 2007)

so yesterday (Saturday) went with a buddy of mine who sometimes doesn't lift as proper or as motivated as I know he could but my workout still was still good. had to cut it short because my buddy asked me if I wanted to go play some PS3 because he just bought one. what else could I do? 

seated cable rows
set 1 - 120lbs/10reps
set 2 - 130lbs/7 reps
set 3 - 120lbs/8reps
set 4 - 120lbs/8reps
had to drop the weight down for the sets 3 and 4, 130 was just too high.

single arm neutral grip incline DB press 
set 1 - 45lbs/9reps right arm, 8reps left arm
set 2 - 45lbs/8reps right arm, 6reps left arm
set 3 - 40lbs/9reps right arm, 8reps left arm
set 4 - 40lbs/8reps right arm, 8reps left arm 
again, too much weight so I had to drop it down. I usually do this exercise first but after the rowing my arms were already starting to get tired. the last couple of reps on the 4th set with the left arm were really forced out.

bench press
set 1 - 135lbs/10reps
set 2 - 145lbs/9reps
set 3 - 155lbs/8reps
this felt easier than normal and I went up a little bit in weight which isn't bad. I don't know if I went about this right though. I wanted to switch up the order of my exercises this time, and bench dropped to 3rd. don't know if that is the right thing to do or not?

bent over BB rows
set 1 - 90lbs/10reps
set 2 - 100lbs/8reps
set 3 - 100lbs/12reps
decided not to try the 110 again because I lacked good form last time I did that. but I thought it was all around good this time.

only 10 mins on the bike and no stretching, had to go try out the PS3


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 11, 2007)

Wut up?  Wut up?  

Mornin'.  I'd ask how you're doing, but I can see you're doing great.  Sweet ass sweet workout Scar!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 11, 2007)

good morning to you too

thanks Fitgirl, I was pretty pleased with that workout. I am still contemplating how I should go about dropping some weight before I start the bulk again I know I said I was gonna bulk, but things I've heard say otherwise if you have a higher BF%..it sucks too because I am about a 25min drive away from the gym so I don't get any cardio in besides when I am there...other then that I am peachy lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 11, 2007)

Can you go for a jog (it might be yog, I think the J is silent)  

Oh sorry....got a little off track there.  Can you go for a jog around your neighborhood a couple mornings a week?  Like to say mornings because it's much cooler earlier on in the day.  Well.....at least here!


----------



## KelJu (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah, your workout looks good. You are more well balanced than most people. Your pulling power is as good, if not better, than your pushing power. From what I understand and have read, that puts you in a lower risk category for shoulder injuries.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Fitgirl* yeah I would like to do that, but I have to get my legs healed up first. I went to a sports doc. about them because I thought I needed new orthodics, he said I had my shin bone, whatever it is called, really stressed and I should take it easy for a few months, no high impact exercises...I could always do some walking

*KelJu* thanks man. I have always found my pulling power was a little better than my pushing power, I don't know why? I try to emphasize having and getting a stronger back in my workouts, but still ballancing everything else.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 12, 2007)

I dunno if its sthe shitty weather lately or what, but I find I just don't have the normal amount of energy lately, and I really don't think its overtraining because I feel good after my workouts...definitely the good ol Nova Scotian weather lol.

RI=60-90sec tempo 3/0/X I keep forgetting to put this in
clean and press
warmup with bar (45lbs)/8reps
set 1 - 70lbs/9reps
set 2 - 80lbs/8reps
set 3 - 80lbs/8reps
set 4 - 90lbs/6reps
tried to add some more weight on the last set, but couldn't hit the 8 rep range, felt good though. I have to say, this is one of my favourite exercises, along with the rowing.

pullups
set 1 - BW/10reps
set 2 - BW/8reps
set 3 - BW/6reps
set 4 - BW/8reps
I added an extra set of pullups from last week because I dropped a set of the clean and press, I found 5 sets just too draining.

DB lateral raises
2 sets - 20lbs/9reps each set
I know I am supposed to do isolation at the end, but after the pullups someone was on the lat pulldown machine and someone was on the dip rack and I hate veering (is that even a word??) away from my routine I have set out. so all I could do was DB lateral raises.

weighted dips
set 1 - BW+20lbs/10reps
set 2 - BW+20lbs/8reps
set 3 - BW+20lbs/9reps

neutral grip pulldowns
set 1 - 115lbs/8reps
set 2 - 120lbs/9reps
set 3 - 120lbs/8reps
doing these last, I was completely drained 

20mins on the bike, 3 sets Swiss ball twists then stretched

good workout today, but man the bike killed me for some reason today. might because of my only 10mins on it on Saturday.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah I would have to say your pulling strength is stronger than your pressing which is a very good thing if you ask me. I see far to many people trying to bench, bench, bench and they leave their rows out all the time!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 12, 2007)

thanks man, I have to say rowing and just overall back exercises have to be some of my favourites.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

My rowing makes me wanna puke, but I try to battle through it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2007)

little thread!

How are the shins?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 13, 2007)

hello Fitgirl..thanks for asking, shins are doing good I guess, I haven't really done any high-impact exercises for a while to test them out, might give basketball a try soon enough to see how they are...I have my fingers crossed! haha


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 13, 2007)

so I never usually do this, but I went to the gym back-to-back days. I had to because I wont be able to get there tomorrow so I decided to go today.

RI=60-90secs different tempo for my legs this time 2/1/2
SLDLs
warmup with bar - 10reps
set 1 - 135lbs/10reps
set 2 - 155lbs/9reps
set 3 - 165lbs/8reps
set 4 - 175lbs/8reps
think I am going to stay at this weight for at least one more time because I wanna keep it in the 8-10 range.

squats
set 1 - 115lbs/10reps
set 2 - 135lbs/9reps
set 3 - 145lbs/9reps
set 4 - 155lbs/8reps
same for this, probably stick with this weight for one more cycle because I wanna keep it in the 8-10 range.

lunges
3 sets - 20lb DBs 8,8,8

calf press
3 sets - 270lbs 14,12,12

core and grip
cable chops - 70lbs 9,8,8 reps each side
kneeling cable crunches - 135lbs 14,12,12 reps
dragon flags - 10,9 reps
70lb DBs - 40sec,45sec,30sec
no hypers today, my back felt a bit tender after the DLs and squats so I thought I'd sit the hypers out.

20mins cardio on bike, no stretching - forgot


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 15, 2007)

so today started out decent...had an interview for a summer job that involves courses I am taking in school and along the lines of what I want to do in the future hopefully I'll get it!...workout later today when I get to the gym


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2007)

Good luck on the summer job.  I'm sure you'll get it.  I'd hire you!

Hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 15, 2007)

hey Fitgirl thanks! hopefully I will get it! my weekend isnt looking too bad yet, playing a few rounds of golf, and I'm going to a party for a bit tomorrow night, and who should be there but my ex I haven't seen in like 2 years haha. it wont be bad though. 

bentover BB rows
set 1 - 90lbs/10reps
set 2 - 100lbs/10reps
set 3 - 110lbs/9reps
set 4 - 110lbs/8reps
these felt good this time, added more weight. probably mostly due to the fact I did them first this time.

single arm neutral grip incline DB press
set 1 - 40lbs/9reps each arm
set 2 - 40lbs/8reps each arm
set 3 - 40lbs/8reps right arm, 7reps left
set 4 - 40lbs/8reps right arm, 7reps left
my left is a bit weaker than my right obviously, kinda sucks. I am still not going up in weight at all with these. I actually had to drop the weight.

bench press
set 1 - 135lbs/10reps
set 2 - 145lbs/9reps
set 3 - 155lbs/6reps
dunno what happened with the last set, just could push out 2 more. plus I was doing it without a spot, even though its not much weight, it is for me and I still like to have a spot.

seated cable rows
set 1 - 115lbs/10reps
set 2 - 120lbs/9reps
set 3 - 125lbs/8reps
this felt good all around

seated DB curls
2 sets - 25lbs 8,8

core
superset - Swiss ball twists/hanging leg raises 12x2,12x2

cardio 20mins then stretched
all in all didn't seem too bad, but lately I have been feeling really tired after my workouts, not neccesarily (sp?) physically but my eyes just feel really heavy. I don't think I am overtraining because looking at my routine, its not overly strenuous, but I find I am using a higher intensity lately so maybe it will just take some time getting used to it. hopefully.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice workout. 

What does your pre and post workout nutrition look like? I used to have the same problem, seems as though I wasn't taking in enough carbs before the gym and my workouts suffered.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 15, 2007)

right now my pre nutrition is usually yogurt, berries or some sort and oats, with a whey shake mixed with skim milk, and right after just a shake...my diet is what I need to get in check, now that I am home for the summer I find it hard to do because I usually eat whatever my mom makes.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 15, 2007)

its hard to say what it is too, because I also weighed myself after my workout and it was kinda funny, obviously the scale is broken because it said I was 5KGs heavier than last week when I weighed myself, then I got off it and back on and it said I was 1KG heavier, which would be nice, but the scale I think is messed


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 15, 2007)

and thanks for stopping in Repro!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 15, 2007)

My pleasure.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 18, 2007)

so this week didn't start well...still un-employed, the place I went for an interview called me this morning and told me I didn't get the job, even thought I apperently had a "very good interview"...nothing like being thousands of dollars in debt without a job...oh well, have to keep looking. workout comes later tonight, and as of right now it should be a good one!


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

I know the feeling with the ole bench. I have the same problem.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> I know the feeling with the ole bench. I have the same problem.



yeah, bench is one of my weaker exercises obviously. just think, last summer my 1RM was 199lbs. I'd love to get back to that! so tonights workout wasn't bad, felt good though after not getting that job.

clean and press
set 1 - 70lbs/10reps
set 2 - 80lbs/9reps
set 3 - 90lbs/6reps
set 4 - 85lbs/8reps
set 5 - 85lbs/6reps
tried to go for 90lbs a bit too soon, and had to drop it back down to 85. that fucked me up for the next set damnit.

pullups
set 1 - BW/10reps
set 2 - BW/8reps
set 3 - BW/6reps
set 4 - BW/7reps
still can't seem to up these numbers since I dunno when.

weighted dips
set 1 - BW+20lbs/12reps
set 2 - BW+20lbs/11reps
set 3 - BW+20lbs/8reps
dips are not too bad, last set it was hurtin though.

neutral grip pulldowns
set 1 - 115lbs/10reps
set 2 - 120lbs/8reps
set 3 - 120lbs/8reps
I hate doing these last, but when there is only one machine in the gym for this and the guy on it is talking for about 5 mins between every set, you have to leave it to the end 

DB lateral raises
set 1 - 20lbs/10reps
set 2 - 25lbs/8reps

20mins cardio


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

How much do you weigh?

You know 3 things really make my bench shoot up! Heavy rows, heavy dips, and heavy tri work.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 18, 2007)

last time I weighed myself I was ~147-148 somewhere around there


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

Then you are a good 30lbs over your bw on bench! Thats good!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow nice workout man, I especially like the weighted dips. 

Try doing some weighted pull-ups for a while, even if you're only doing 3,4,5 reps. Might help break the plateau. 

And I agree with DD as well.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 18, 2007)

Double D, Repro - thanks guys, I appreciate it! my bench press is only 155, not 175. so its not quite 30lbs over my weight, although I am still happy its over my weight.

I once tried to do weighted pullups, but they just felt really awkward. although I was trying to do them with my feet holding a DB


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

Buy you a dip belt. I have one that I bought for like 30 bucks and its my best investment yet!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 18, 2007)

I see now, I just calculated my 1RM which would be 30lbs over if thats what you meant.

yeah a dip belt would work very well, something I might have to look into.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 20, 2007)

thought I needed to start doing some more cardio so I went for a walk last night, since I can't run yet...60mins 4.5km not too bad

I was just wondering how decent walking is for burning some cals?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 20, 2007)

I agree with DoubleD, get a dip belt. Once you start doing weighted dips, you will start enjoying them more.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 21, 2007)

yeah, a dip belt would definitely help out

I have to say, I am starting to like working legs more and more each time. I used to hate doing them, but not at all now. todays workout was decent, forgot my watch though, so I dunno how close I got my RI to 60-90sec.

SLDLs
set 1 - 135lbs/10reps
set 2 - 155lbs/9reps
set 3 - 165lbs/9reps
set 4 - 175lbs/8reps
these felt really good today.

squats
set 1 - 115lbs/10reps
set 2 - 135lbs/10reps
set 3 - 145lbs/10reps
set 4 - 145lbs/10reps
I dropped the weight here from last week. I think my form is horrible because the past 2 weeks when I did these I had lower back pain while doing it. so I lowered the weight to try and get my form down.

DB lunges
set 1 - 25lb DBs/9reps
set 2 - 25lb DBs/9reps
set 3 - 30lb DBs/8reps

core
cable chops - 70lbs/3sets 9,8,8 each side.
kneeling cable crunches - 2sets 135lbs/12,12reps   1set 140lbs/10reps
Swiss ball twists - 2sets/14reps
hanging leg raises - 2sets/14reps

unilateral calf press
set 1 - 90lbs/15reps each leg
set 2 - 135lbs/12reps each leg
set 3 - 155lbs/10reps each leg
I think thats what its called when you do one leg a time? unilateral? if not thats what I did this time. felt a lot better.

20mins cardio on bike then stretched.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2007)

Scar!  How goes it on the job front?
I hope you find something soon....I want you out of my basement...   

  Just joking!
I hope you find something soon.  I'm sure you will, you seem like a smart cat.

As far as walking -- I think it's pretty good for burning cals.  Especially since you're doing it for an hour.  That rocks!  Don't worry, you'll be be better soon and will be able to run soon.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 21, 2007)

Better to be safe than sorry with the squats, good job of diagnosing that on your own.

Routine looks solid!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 21, 2007)

FitGirl - lol, doesn't look like I'll be leaving your basement anytime soon..is nice down here anyway lol.

Repro - thanks man, yeah I might lower them a bit more, because looking at it now I only lowered it by 10lbs. I'll mess around with the weight hopefully get it down pat.


----------



## Double D (Jun 21, 2007)

I would consider doing the squats first then the SLDL....you need all the back you can get to do those squats!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> I would consider doing the squats first then the SLDL....you need all the back you can get to do those squats!



thanks, I'll do that next time!

okay, I gotta get out of this training back-to-back days. I know its sounds like I am complaining, but I like to have a day off to rest before I get back at it, but it was either today or not until next Monday and I hate waiting 3 days more! 

unilateral DB incline press
set 1 - 40lb DB/10reps right arm, 9reps left arm
set 2 - 40lb DB/10reps right arm, 9reps left arm
set 3 - 40lb DB/9reps right arm, 8reps left arm
set 4 - 40lb DB/9reps right arm, 7reps left arm
this is starting to piss me off. I cannot seem to gain ANYTHING on the incline, never could before and still can't! plus my left arm is lagging

seated cable rows
set 1 - 115lbs/10reps
set 2 - 120lbs/9reps
set 3 - 120lbs/9reps
set 4 - 125lbs/8reps
this felt good, made me feel a little better after the bad incline

bench press
set 1 - 135lbs/10reps
set 2 - 145lbs/8reps
set 3 - 155lbs/7reps
still not bad, woulda been able to squeeze out a few more reps if I had a spot.

bentover BB rows
set 1 - 90lbs/10reps
set 2 - 110lbs/9reps
set 3 - 110lbs/9reps
set 4 - 120lbs/8reps
these felt really good, even though I did them last, I got 120, which I think might be a PR. I can't remember ever doing that much with that many reps before, but I just recently started doing the journal...we will say it is 

hammer curls
2 sets - 30lb DBs 8,8

20mins on the bike - which I should say was killer the day after leg day. shouldn't have done it, but I did anyway...my bad, wont be done like that again!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 24, 2007)

played 9 holes of golf today...shot a 49, which isn't that good but I still love playing. pissed off at myself because I fucked up hardcore on 2 holes, and if I hadn't woulda probably had a 44 or 45...oh well, next time.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 24, 2007)

WTG on the BB rows! I really like what you are doing here.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 24, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> WTG on the BB rows! I really like what you are doing here.



thanks Repro, appreciate it! yeah I really like this new routine I have set up, I seem to be becoming a bit more "cut" on my upper body, but have not really gone down much in weight, if that makes sense? ..now if I could get rid of the little bit of weight around my gut, I'd be set! haha


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 25, 2007)

today was a good day, nice weather FINALLY...and its my birthday! yeeeaahh! the big 2-1 lol. Canada Day/birthday celebrations next weekend so thats gonna be sweet! todays workout was good too, but it was really awkward because there was absolutely no one at the gym for the last half of my workout

clean and press
set 1 - 70lbs/10reps
set 2 - 80lbs/9reps
set 3 - 90lbs/7reps
set 4 - 90lbs/7reps
trying to get 8 reps on either of the last 2 sets but just couldn't push it out, felt really good though. seem to be getting better with these though

pullups
set 1 - BW/10reps
set 2 - BW/8reps
set 3 - BW/7reps
set 4 - BW/5reps
still not where I want these to be, but when I get the dip/pullup belt I'll hopefully start gaining some strength. still happy with them though.

neutral grip pulldowns
set 1 - 115lbs/8reps
set 2 - 120lbs/8reps
set 3 - 120lbs/8reps
seem to be on a plateau with these, but maybe once my pullups get stronger these will too.

weighted dips
set 1 - BW+25lbs/10reps
set 2 - BW+25lbs/8reps
set 3 - BW+25lbs/10reps
love this, felt good plus I went up in weight.

DB lateral raises
2 sets - 20lbs/8,8reps

20mins on the bike then stretched - one of the best workouts I've had in a while even though my pullups are still lacking...what Double D, Repro and KelJu were saying, I really need a dip belt.


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice work....pullups are looking strong!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice work....pullups are looking strong!



thanks man, I am seeing a bit of a difference with them!

so summer is FINALLY here in Nova Scotia, the past 3 days its been 32+ degrees  and I love it. gym was killer today, mainly because of the heat and not to mention the humidity is insane.

warmup - prisoner squats 10reps
squats
set 1 - 115lbs/10reps
set 2 - 135lbs/8reps
set 3 - 140lbs/10reps
set 4 - 140lbs/9reps
did these first this time like Double D had mentioned and my back wasn't as bad this time around, plus I dropped the weight down and noticed my form is getting better and I had also felt it more in my legs with better form..obviously

SLDLs
set 1 - 135lbs/10reps
set 2 - 155lbs/9reps
set 3 - 165lbs/8reps
set 4 - 185lbs/8reps (PR )
these are getting better and feelin good!

lunges
set 1 - 25lb DBs/9reps
set 2 - 25lb DBs/9reps
set 3 - 30lb DBs/9reps
these are now starting to get better, but out of all the exercises I find these are killer!

unilateral calf press
set 1 - 135lbs/15reps each leg
set 2 - 155lbs/12reps each leg
set 3 - 175lbs/12reps each leg

core
kneeling cable crunches - 2sets 135lbs/14,12reps  1set 140lbs/10reps
cable chops - 3sets 70lbs/9,9,9reps 
Swiss ball twists - 2sets 14,14
hanging leg raises - 2sets 14,14

completely forgot to do grip work 

cardio 15mins on bike, then stretched - cut cardio short by 5 minutes because I was just completely drained from the heat, I'm not quite used to the 30 degree weather after a spring that was nothing but rain and 15-18 degree weather! classic Nova Scotian weather


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hell yeah! WTG on the PR!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 28, 2007)

If your anything like me, once I started SLDL'ing my weights went up fast! But of course they stopped, but at first they were fun!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> If your anything like me, once I started SLDL'ing my weights went up fast! But of course they stopped, but at first they were fun!



yeah right now I can gradually see myself getting better, and they are a decent exercise too. I am just scared my form might be a little off, because its hard to see yourself in the mirror with these, but I try to keep my back as not-arched as possible.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 29, 2007)

todays workout, not bad. had to do something else instead of seated rows because it was being used just as I was about to get it, so I threw in some improvised T-bar rows, bench press bar with the V-handle, find it works much better than the actual machine.

unilateral neutral grip incline DB press
set 1 - 40lbs/10reps right arm, 9reps left arm
set 2 - 40lbs/9reps right arm, 8reps left arm
set 3 - 40lbs/9reps right arm, 7reps left
set 4 - 40lbs/8reps right arm, 7reps left

I noticed this time around these haven't gotten better!

bentover BB rows
set 1 - 90lbs/10reps
set 2 - 110lbs/10reps
set 3 - 120lbs/8reps
set 4 - 120lbs/8reps

these felt good as always!

bench press
set 1 - 135lbs/10reps
set 2 - 145lbs/9reps
set 3 - 155lbs/7reps

starting to see improvements with this too, but the last set I had a little r/p to get the last 2 reps out.

T-bar rows
set 1 - 90lbs/10reps
set 2 - 100lbs/10reps
set 3 - 110lbs/8reps
set 4 - 115lbs/8reps

hate changing stuff up, but I had to. next time no matter what exercise I do I have to concentrate more on the concentric and iso part of it, hit it much harder.

hammer curls
3 sets 25lbs/8,8,7

bike for 20mins then stretched


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

BB Rows look pretty strong!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn I missed where it was your birthday a few days back, happy belated birthday!!

T-bars are one of my favorites, nice job dude.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 30, 2007)

Double D - thanks man, working my way up to your monster rowing!.. slowly lol

Repro - yeah its been a while since I did T-bar, was different for a change but I still don't like to get off track for my normal workout, and thanks for the belated wish. it sucks, this weekend I planned on doing some celebrating for my birthday/Canada Day but some shit happened that I can't make it


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 30, 2007)

Brother Scarface, just now saw you had a Journal!!! And I have to say your lookin solid on the w/o's in here!!! Excellent progression!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 1, 2007)

hey Archangel, glad to see you in here! thanks too, means a lot coming from one of the guys on here that moves a lot of weight!


----------



## Double D (Jul 1, 2007)

Seemed like to me, my rows just took off out of nowhere!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 2, 2007)

this weeks workouts will be the last I am in the 8-12 range for the most part, starting next week I am going to lower my reps to the 4-6 range. I was just wondering of what a good tempo, or a tempo that is commonly used for lower range strength gains?

todays workout..
clean and press
set 1 - 70lbs/10reps
set 2 - 80lbs/9reps
set 3 - 90lbs/7reps
set 4 - 90lbs/7reps

I was going for 8 on the third set, but I didn't want to tax myself too much because of the remaining set I had left, but still couldn't hit 8 on the last set

pullups
set 1 - BW/10reps
set 2 - BW/8reps
set 3 - BW/7reps
set 4 - BW/7reps

these just seemed to come out of nowhere. have never had that high of numbers with pullups before. made me very happy

weighted dips
set 1 - BW+20lbs/11reps
set 2 - BW+20lbs/9reps
set 3 - BW+25lbs/8reps
set 4 - BW+25lbs/8reps

these are feeling really good.

neutral grip pulldowns
set 1 - 115lbs/9reps
set 2 - 120lbs/8reps
set 3 - 120lbs/8reps

slowly getting better with these too.

lateral DB raises
2 sets - 18lbs/10,8reps
1 set - 20lbs/8reps

cardio 22mins on bike, 3sets Swiss ball twists/14,14,14, stretched.

I decided to up the volume? is that correct, if you add in another set of certain exercises you are increasing the volume? anyway I added in a few more sets with the dips and lateral raises this week, and added a few more minutes on the bike. I felt like I needed to.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 2, 2007)

Yup, is the total of sets x reps gets higher, you're upping the volume. 

Good stuff, especially the dips/pullups.


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice work! I like your dips!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2007)

Excellent w/o my Friend!!!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 2, 2007)

Sweet, your pullups are getting up there! WTG!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 3, 2007)

Witchblade - thanks for the encouragement and clearing that up for me!

Double D - thanks man, I have to say dips are turning into a favourite for me!

Archangel - that workout felt good after is was over. thanks

ReproMan - thanks dude! yeah I am pumped my pullups are finally starting to shoot up


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 4, 2007)

todays workout...

squats
set 1 - 115lbs/10reps
set 2 - 135lbs/10reps
set 3 - 140lbs/9reps
set 4 - 140lbs/9reps

I am finally starting to see some difference in my form with these. this is a definite noob statement when it comes to squats but I didn't think they were this technical.

SLDLs
set 1 - 135lbs/10reps
set 2 - 155lbs/9reps
set 3 - 175lbs/9reps
set 4 - 185lbs/5reps r/p 2reps

couldn't quite hit the 8 reps on the last set even with the r/p this time around. 

lunges
set 1 - 25lb DBs/10reps
set 2 - 25lb DBs/8reps
set 3 - 30lb DBs/8reps

about the same as last week, nothing new here.

unilateral calf press
set 1 - 135lbs/14reps
set 2 - 155lbs/12reps
set 3 - 165lbs/10reps
set 4 - 165lbs/8reps

upped the volume this time around for a little more, didn't feel too bad.

core
cable crunches - 2sets 135lbs/14,12reps  1set 140lbs/8reps
cable chops - 3sets 70lbs/9,9,9 reps each side
Swiss ball twists - 2sets/15,15
hanging leg raises - 2sets/15,15

static holds
3 sets 75lb DBs/40sec, 30sec, 40sec

cardio on bike for 22 mins, stretched..when I got home I mowed the lawn before supper, so I guess thats like cardio too and that took about 1.5 hours..completely beat!


----------



## Double D (Jul 5, 2007)

Do you ever feel the lunges in your glutes more than anything?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 5, 2007)

yeah I notice it the most in my glutes..sounds kinda gay but ever since I started doing them I've formed more of an ass lol...they definitely give you a good workout!

I probably shouldn't have said what I just said...


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 6, 2007)

todays workout was good, a buddy of mine went with so its always good when you have a workout partner.

unilateral incline DB press
set 1 - 40lb DB/10reps right arm, 9reps left
set 2 - 40lb DB/10reps right arm, 9reps left
set 3 - 40lb DB/9reps right arm, 8reps left
set 4 - 40lb DB/9reps right arm, 7reps left

this is starting to get noticably better with the reps. gotta love it

seated cable rows
set 1 - 120lbs/10reps
set 2 - 125lbs/10reps
set 3 - 125lbs/9reps

my rowing has started to jump rather quickly as of late.

bench press
set 1 - 135lbs/10reps
set 2 - 145lbs/9reps
set 3 - 155lbs/9reps

had my buddy spot me on this, kinda cheating considering the last few weeks I had much lower reps. he helped me out on the last rep on the 3rd set though, so I dunno if I count it or not

bentover BB rows
set 1 - 90lbs/10reps
set 2 - 110lbs/10reps
set 3 - 120lbs/9reps
set 4 - 135lbs/8reps - PR

I dunno what happened tonight but my rowing was on a completely other level. mighta been motivated more or something, I don't know.

hammer curls
2 sets - 25lbs/10,9reps   1 set - 30lbs/8reps

didn't bike today, wanted to see how my legs felt after no high impact activities for the past 3 months so I played some ball. nothing over the top because I didn't want to risk stressing my legs out again, and I think that resulted in me losing the 3 games. not up to my normal self/ball playing abilities yet damnit oh well, played for 45mins though. finished and felt good!


----------



## KelJu (Jul 6, 2007)

I agree. Your rowing power is getting up there quite quickly. Nice job all around.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 7, 2007)

thanks KelJu. yeah I was just completely 'in the zone' so to speak last night. it felt awesome!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 7, 2007)

Yeah man congrats! You're getting stronger all around from the looks of things.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 8, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Yeah man congrats! You're getting stronger all around from the looks of things.



thanks Repro yeah I am noticing some good strength gains, but not too much as in getting a bit more lean. I know my diet is what the problem is, but as of right now I am living at home with my parents for the summer vacation and I usually eat what my mom makes. not saying she cook unhealthy stuff, but its not what I SHOULD be eating. that'll change once school starts again. plus this weekend didn't help any. went to a buddys cabin, did a little bit of drinking, only ate 2 meals today because everything was fucked up and only slept for an hour last night. good times though!


----------



## Double D (Jul 9, 2007)

How do you like those inclines in that fashion?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 9, 2007)

I like them quite a bit actually. I used to do DB inclines not unilateral, and for as long as I did them noticed pretty much no progress. ever since I've been doing these I have noticed smaller gains. I find using a neutral grip seems to hit my chest better too for some reason.


----------



## Double D (Jul 9, 2007)

They are pretty awesome....I dont do any DB work because my OLY handles seem to be coming apart and I am not going to be pushing 90lbs DB's over my head that could come off at anytime!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 9, 2007)

yeah that wouldn't be the safest bet for sure, especially inclines!..I've dropped a 70lb DB on my chest before (from my weaker left arm, go figure huh?) doing flat DB press, and let's just say that wasn't the best feeling in the world!


----------



## Double D (Jul 9, 2007)

Definitly not!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 9, 2007)

Double D - you said YOUR OLY handles, just wondering if you workout at home?

todays workout felt good after my weekend. although this is the first time in a little while I did lower reps and it killed me!

3-6reps, tempo was 3/0/X except for the clean and press
clean and press tempo = 1/3/1
set 1 - 90lbs/6reps
set 2 - 100lbs/5reps
set 3 - 100lbs/5reps
set 4 - 105lbs/3reps - PR

weighted pullups
set 1 - BW+10lbs/6reps
set 2 - BW+10lbs/5reps
set 3 - BW+20lbs/4reps
set 4 - BW+20lbs/4reps - PR

never tried weighted ones before, I found a dip belt at the gym to use so I tried it out. worked very well, kind of awkward at first though

weighted dips
set 1 - BW+35lbs/6reps
set 2 - BW+55lbs/5reps
set 3 - BW+55lbs/5reps - PR
set 4 - BW+55lbs/3reps

even though my overall pushing strength isn't that great, my dips seem to be, and if you saw my arms you wouldn't think my dips were up where they are! they aren't small, but they are not overly large.

neutral grip pulldowns
set 1 - 130lbs/dunno how many reps because I underestimated how much I could do and had to put it higher
set 2 - 140lbs/6reps
set 3 - 145lbs/5reps - PR
set 4 - 145lbs/4reps

this would have only been a 3 set exercise but I underestimated myself on the first set.

lateral raises
2 sets - 25lbs/4,5reps

22 mins on the bike then stretched. I hit alot of PRs because I've never done weighted pullups before, and I've never gone that heavy on the dips so thats why there are PRs. wow low rep work killed me!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2007)

Look at all those PR's my Friend, GOOD STUFF!!! I agree on the DB's, I use a nuetral grip at the bottom and turn my wrists on the way up and squeeze at the top, Hope your 4th was Great My Friend!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 9, 2007)

one of the main reasons for the PRs is because it was the first time I've ever done pullups, or clean and presses on a strength routine. thanks none-the-less though! I tried the neutral grip then turning your wrist and liked that too, but I just stick with NG all the way. might change it to the other way when I do some flat DB pressing in a few months.

I hate to break it to you but I don't celebrate the 4th of July in Canada! haha no worries though!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> one of the main reasons for the PRs is because it was the first time I've ever done pullups, or clean and presses on a strength routine. thanks none-the-less though!
> 
> *I hate to break it to you but I don't celebrate the 4th of July in Canada*! haha no worries though!



*PS*!!!    I'm an Idiot!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 9, 2007)

lol no worries my friend! 

but I hope your 4th of July was awesome!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> lol no worries my friend!
> 
> but I hope your 4th of July was awesome!



Thank you!!!  
Mine was my Friend, Thank you!!!


----------



## Double D (Jul 10, 2007)

Looks like the pr's are all over the place. Very nice work.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> Looks like the pr's are all over the place. Very nice work.



thanks man, right now is the strongest I've been I think. with the advice I've been getting from you and P-funk and everyone else, its helped me out a lot, thats why the PRs are there!


----------



## Double D (Jul 10, 2007)

Dont attribute your success to us, you did it not us!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah man, you're kickin some serious ass. I'm impressed man, good stuff!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 11, 2007)

Double D - okay, I guess...I'll say this then - you guys PUSHED me in the right direction! haha

ReproMan - thanks alot! I have never been this strong at the gym before. ever since I switched it to a vertical/lower/horizontal I've noticed a big difference.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 11, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Yeah man, you're kickin some serious ass. I'm impressed man, good stuff!



I so totally agree!!!!  WOW Scar   
You rock dude!

Oh by the way -- 'ello little thread


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 11, 2007)

..thanks Fitgirl!

glad to see you back in here!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 11, 2007)

all I can say is doing strength training for legs is insane! although I kept my squats at my 10-8RM due to trying to get form down, and my calf press at around 10-8RM also because of my stressed legs, it was still killer!

back squats
warmup - bar/10reps
set 1 - 115lbs/10reps
set 2 - 135lbs/10reps
set 3 - 145lbs/9reps
set 4 - 145lbs/9reps

still trying to knock the form.

SLDLs
set 1 - 205lbs/5reps
3 sets @ 215lbs/5,5,4

I've always had a stronger deadlift for some reason, I mean its no 400lbs or anything, but strong for me. felt good too, form was a little outta wack on the last set though. 215 was 10lbs from a PR...next time! 

lunges
3 sets @ 35lb DBs/5,5,5 - PR

lunges I find are the absolute leg killer for me! first time I've ever done lunges was this last month, so starting out as a PR. gonna beat that soon!

calf press
set 1 - 315lbs/10reps
3 sets @ 360lbs/9,9,8

stopped doing unilateral for this with higher weight because I find this makes my stressed legs feel a little uncomfortable with higher weight.

core
Swiss ball twists - 3sets/14,12,12
hanging leg raises - 3sets/12,11,11
cable chops - 2sets @ 75lbs/9,9 each side
kneeling cable crunches - 2sets@ 145lbs/10,10 - PR

biked for 22mins, didn't get to stretch because I had to hurry outta there. this workout was really taxing, its been a while though since I trained legs for strength so that could be why


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2007)

I see a pr, and the SLDL's look mighty!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2007)

Excellent progression, DEFINATLY a PR my Friend, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 11, 2007)

Double D - thanks man, lunges I find are killer! and I'm feelin good about the PR in it and the SLDLs

Archangel - thanks! makes you feel so good when you set a PR, just another obstacle to overcome!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 13, 2007)

so today was a gorgeous day out, but I decided on going to the gym anyway. looking forward to this weekend, should be a good time! no partying or anything just chillin out.

unilateral neutral grip incline press
set 1 - 45lb DB/6reps right arm, 6reps left arm
3 sets @ 50lb DB - 6/5, 5/3, 5/3 (right/left)

seated closegrip cable rows
set 1 - 135lbs/6reps
set 2 - 140lbs/6reps
2 sets @ 145lbs/5,4reps - 5rep=PR

these felt very strong today, rowing seems to be getting better faster than anything!

bench press
set 1 - 165lbs/6reps
2 sets @ 175lbs/4,3

definitely needed a spot for this, and I was able to hit 175.

bentover BB rows
set 1 - 145lbs/6reps
3 sets @ 155lbs/5,5,4 - 5reps=PR

love these!

hammer curls
2sets @ 35lbs/6,6reps
set 3 - 40lbs/3reps

22mins on the bike then stretched.

I dunno if I am going about the strength training right, because when I look at other people's journals I notice they seem to do more sets than when they do a higher rep range? should I be doing higher number of sets with strength? Double D, Repro, Archangel, KelJu let me know what you think I should do about the sets, keep em the same or what. 

all in all was a good workout, session seemed a little long but my RI are 2-3mins and I was with a buddy tonight and didn't have my iPod and wasn't completely into it tonight. oh well, there's always next time!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 13, 2007)

Looks like a good workout 

As for the reps/sets thing, i think you've just gotta figure out what you respond to. Its all down to volume and intensity though.

I find because of the higher amount of reps in a set when i do 14 reps (low intensity), combined with the shorter RI that goes with that, that i can only managed about 2 or 3 sets.

But then if im going for heavier work say 3 reps (higher intensity), i can do 6-8 sets of 3. The intensity is higher, but the length of the set is shorter, the RIs are longer, so i can do more.

But if you look at it, 2x14 = 28, and 6x3 = 18. The difference in volume is made up by the fact that heavier weights are more difficult to lift.

The more you progress with either strength, hypertrophy, or endurance training, the more youll be able to know your limits for each method.

I dunno if that helps at all, its 1:30am, ive just watched Hypercube and my brain is fried, haha.

Hows things?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 13, 2007)

lol, Hypercube? never heard of it.

yeah man, that makes complete sense to me. I guess its just that my benching is weaker than my rowing, so I might throw in an extra set of rows, because I highly doubt I could stand an extra set of bench. thanks.

things aren't bad, weekend is gonna be a good one so I'm looking forward to that. have this weird feeling in my left upper thigh its almost like the skin is irritated, but there is nothing there and it kinda hurts when I push on it. very weird. lol other than that its all good. hows things with you?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 14, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> lol, Hypercube? never heard of it.
> 
> yeah man, that makes complete sense to me. I guess its just that my benching is weaker than my rowing, so I might throw in an extra set of rows, because I highly doubt I could stand an extra set of bench. thanks.
> 
> things aren't bad, weekend is gonna be a good one so I'm looking forward to that. have this weird feeling in my left upper thigh its almost like the skin is irritated, but there is nothing there and it kinda hurts when I push on it. very weird. lol other than that its all good. hows things with you?



Go find it in your local Sci-Fi DVD section, great film! Confusing as hell, i still dont quite get it after 6 watches haha.

And theres nothing wrong with having stronger rows my friend 

Things are okay, i have no idea what im gonna do this weekend, haha.


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2007)

For strength I like to use something around 2-4 exercises with a 5-8 sets of 3-5 reps. And my other exercises I use more higher rep ranges.....like 2-4 sets of 8-12 reps.....this keeps everything pretty balanced.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 16, 2007)

okay, thats sort of what I do, but not as many sets with the strength routine. somethings I know I could get 5 sets like rows and shoulder exercises, but the other stuff probably not. thanks.


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2007)

How long are you waiting between sets?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 16, 2007)

usually around 2 mins, 3 mins if I feel I need it.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 16, 2007)

no training today didn't get home from Halifax in time, which irritates me. it always does when I don't get to the gym. 

weekend was good though, walked around the waterfront to look at the cute ladies...I mean the tallships..yeah just a chilling out weekend, no partying or anything, just relaxed.


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2007)

3 mins is about what I wait on strength work if not a bit longer.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 16, 2007)

okay, I might start doing that. I just sometimes feel rushed, especially if people seem to be waiting, but hey I was there first so fuck em right? lol


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2007)

You pay gym fees just as they do.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 16, 2007)

very true


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 17, 2007)

so from the advice I got from Gazhole and Double D I added only an extra set to each of the exercises, but the close grip lat pulldowns I added 2. going to throw in another set next week again.

clean and press
set 1 - 90lbs/6reps
2 sets @ 100lbs/5,5
2 sets @ 105lbs/4,4 - PR (by one rep)

I didn't go up to 110 because I threw in another set. now that I think about it I should have.

weighted pullups
3 sets @ BW+15lbs/5,6,4
2 sets @ BW+25lbs/4,3 - 4 reps = PR

pullups are starting to get better

weighted dips
3 sets @ BW+45lbs/6,6,5
2 sets @ BW+55lbs/4,4

here again I didn't go up in weight where I added an extra set. I don't think I would have been able to go up in weight that much anyway.

close grip lat pulldowns
1 set @ 140lbs/6reps
5 sets @ 145lbs/5,5,4,4,4

okay this made me mad because I meant to go up to 150lbs, but I completely zoned out and didn't add another 5lb, I definitely coulda got 3 or 4 at 150.

DB lateral raises
3 sets @ 20lbs/10,9,8

kept this weight low this time because I find if I use too heavy of a weight my form for one sucks ass, and also my shoulders don't feel right. kept it light.

15 mins on the bike, then stretched.

I only did 15mins on the bike because I helped my dad this morning for 4 hours mowing someones lawn, and pruning shrubs, and using a weed eater in 30 degree weather. 

so I took notice of the time I am in the gym for an its around 90mins. this is with 2-3mins RI and doing 15mins of cardio. I was just wondering if that is too long?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 17, 2007)

When I was doing a westside style routine I noticed I was in the gym for even longer than 90 minutes. The RI's alone on max effort day take up 50% of the damn workout!! 

I think 75 minutes of lifting in the lower rep range with 2-3 minute intervals is fine, especially since you added sets all over. 

Great work BTW! I see your pulling strength is starting to go through the roof, that's awesome man! Well done!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 17, 2007)

okay, thats good to know I thought I was over-doing it.

and thanks Repro, really appreciate it. I love the pulling exercises!

so I was looking back through my journal and noticed that I am an idiot. I said that my 215 on SLDLs was 10lbs away from a PR. nope wrong. that would be a PR for SLDLs. I realized that I had a PR on just regular deadlifts of 225, not SLDLs. needed to clear that up, my bad.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 17, 2007)

Your fine. You were doing a lot of weighted bodyweight exercises, so like Repro said, the RIs are going to take up a lot of the time. Your training looks solid to me.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 18, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> When I was doing a westside style routine I noticed I was in the gym for even longer than 90 minutes. The RI's alone on max effort day take up 50% of the damn workout!!
> 
> I think 75 minutes of lifting in the lower rep range with 2-3 minute intervals is fine, especially since you added sets all over.
> 
> Great work BTW! I see your pulling strength is starting to go through the roof, that's awesome man! Well done!



I got the same thing. When you sit down and work out that youre sitting down twiddling your thumbs for the majority of your session it does kinda make you laugh.

Looking really impressive in here Scar! Good to see such improvement


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 18, 2007)

*KelJu* Thanks man.

*Gazhole* lol yeah I know what you mean. during my rest intervals I get kinda restless and do a lot of pacing back and forth. people probably think I'm nuts. and thanks too.


----------



## katt (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice workout scarface!  I'll have to read up on the Westside training - I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 18, 2007)

Scar  Nice workout

I don't know much about Westside either.  What's the synopsis?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Katt* thanks, and welcome to my journal! I am not sure what Westside is like, I am just doing something I put together with help from the people on here.

*Fitgirl* howdy! thanks, I appreciate the encouragement!


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

That workout looks excellent!


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 18, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I don't know much about Westside either.  What's the synopsis?


Training to get stronger by doing lots of 1RM attempts and speed work. It's designed for powerlifters to get the big 3 up. Solid routine if you're looking for strength.

I think I'm going to do westside too, but not yet. I'm not advanced enough.

Great last workout btw. 2 PRs are nothing to sneeze at!


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

Westside is fun, but set it up accordingly. I would still use more pulling than pushing since alot of routines out there are more push oriented. Ultimately you are better off with more pulling movement than pushing!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 18, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Great last workout btw. 2 PRs are nothing to sneeze at!



Thanks Witchblade, trying to do my best!

*Double D* Westside sounds like a decent program, I might give it a try sometime in the future for a change of things.


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

I think with westside you really should have a few years under your belt before getting into it. Theres alot of 1-5rm's and its hard on a younger guy with not alot of training.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 18, 2007)

oh really? shows what I know! thats why I am here haha. maybe it'll wait a few years then


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

Na....your learning well. I saw the routine you put together yesterday for yourself....you could never do that before! your doing well.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks man..I am starting to pick up tidbits here and there!

I had to revise it again, because I just couldn't do the post-exhaust and figure out something I liked together. I liked the way Gazhole had mentioned to me, and went along with something like that, and added in some rear delt laterals like you mentioned. I'll PM it to you.


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

Whatever you think works for you. You know what your weaknesses are and what your strengths are.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah, what DD said.

We can bounce ideas off you untill the Cowpimps come home, but at the end of the day we're always gonna suggest using our own styles of training. Instead of just copying, assimilate those ideas and learn from it rather than just tearing a page out of "Gazhole + Fitness". 

The programs you're posting are good though, theres always a balance of movements, and you're experimenting with different ideas like the post-exhaust thing. You didnt use it, but at least you're thinking


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 19, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Training to get stronger by doing lots of 1RM attempts and speed work. It's designed for powerlifters to get the big 3 up. Solid routine if you're looking for strength.
> 
> I think I'm going to do westside too, but not yet. I'm not advanced enough.
> 
> Great last workout btw. 2 PRs are nothing to sneeze at!




Oh!  thanks for the explanation.  Sounds fast and furious!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 19, 2007)

todays workout..

squats
2 sets @ 135lbs/9,9
3 sets @ 155lbs/7,7,6

starting to get the form down finally, and starting to like these more than I did!

SLDLs
1 set @ 185lbs/6
4 sets @ 205/5,4,4,4
1 set @ 225lbs/3 - PR

that is my ACTUAL PR for SLDLs. I dunno why I said that 185 a while back was a PR.

lunges
2 sets @ BW+70lbs/6,5
2 sets @ BW+80lbs/3,4

these are killer!

calf press
1 set @ 315lbs/12reps
3 sets @ 360lbs/10,10,9

core
Swiss ball twists/15,15,15
hanging leg raises/12,11,10
cable chops - 75lbs/8,7 each way
kneeling cable crunches - 145lbs/9,9

static holds
3 sets - 75lb DBs/35sec x3

biked for 10 mins and left. I only did the bike for 10 mins today because earlier I went for a walk, 4-4.5km so I cut my biking down abit. wore out!


----------



## Double D (Jul 19, 2007)

Dont you love pr's? Makes me feel like I truely accomplished something.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 19, 2007)

yeah, it definitely makes you feel good for sure! the looks I was getting made me feel good. I dunno if it was just me, or they were looking because they thought someone 148lbs couldn't lift that, even though its not up there high...either way, made me feel good.


----------



## katt (Jul 19, 2007)

your 148 lbs..... I'm 140..... I totally feel fat right now.... 

I like your workout though


----------



## katt (Jul 19, 2007)

Omg... that was such a "girl" statement


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 19, 2007)

if anything I'm too small damnit! 

from the pics I've seen of you, you are in very good shape! a hot tamale you are...don't tell your husband I said!


----------



## katt (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah - I think I'm too small every time I cut... how muscle dsymorphic is that!!  

i'm a hot tamale.... awesome!!!  Woot Woot!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 19, 2007)

I mean it as the utmost compliment of course!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 20, 2007)

Happy Friday


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Scarface!

Just wanted to say your leg workout looks amazing - and i bet your ass hurts today with the combination of Lunges, squats and SLDL's! Good God man! Your ass will be HA-UUUUUUGE!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 20, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Hi Scarface!
> 
> Just wanted to say your leg workout looks amazing - and i bet your ass hurts today with the combination of Lunges, squats and SLDL's! Good God man! Your ass will be HA-UUUUUUGE!



hey Sam, thanks for stopping by! 

lol yeah my legs are hurtin' today. I woke up in the middle of the night last night and the were sore already. I hope my ass doesn't get too big!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 20, 2007)

so my legs are ridiculously sore from yesterday! gotta love it!

unilateral incline NG DB press
2 sets @ 45lb DB - 6/6, 6/5 (right/left)
3 sets @ 50lb DB - 5/3, 5/3, 5/3

still weak here, can't seem to do much with this 

bentover BB rows
2 sets @ 155lbs/6,6
4 sets @ 165lbs/5,4,4,4 - 5 rep = PR

bench press
1 set @ 155lbs/8reps
2 sets @ 165lbs/5,4
1 set @ 175lbs/4
1 set @ 185lbs/3

bench seemed to have taken off today, had a spot on the last 2 sets. I did all the reps without help, but its just the psychological effect I think of having someone there just incase.

seated cable rows
2 sets @ 145lbs/6,5
3 sets @ 150lbs/4,3,3 - 4 rep = PR

rowing is still my claim to fame right now, cable rows and BB rows!

hammer curls
2 sets @ 35lbs/5,5
1 set @ 40lbs/4

bike for 15mins at a slower than normal pace today - legs are still very sore from yesterday, then stretched.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 20, 2007)

Your rows are nice indeed.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 20, 2007)

thanks Witchblade, really appreciate it!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2007)

Brother Scarface, EXCELLENT w/o's in here my Friend!!! Enjoy the weekend!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 21, 2007)

thanks Archangel!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 21, 2007)

Yea man, you're numbers are on a steady climb, that's great.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 21, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> unilateral incline NG DB press
> 2 sets @ 45lb DB - 6/6, 6/5 (right/left)
> 3 sets @ 50lb DB - 5/3, 5/3, 5/3
> 
> still weak here, can't seem to do much with this



Perhaps try them both arms at the same time for a while, to see if you can increase the weights.  Then go back to unilateral.  

Also, how steep of an incline are you using?  You might try them at a lower angle.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 21, 2007)

*ReproMan* thanks man! I was just thinking about it last night, and before when I worked out, pretty much every set went to failure, even if I was only going for 8 reps, got there and felt fine I go for 2 more. this time around I'm only sticking to my targetted amount and I noticed quite a difference in my energy/strength levels.

*Triple Threat* this may be stupid but if I try both arms at the same time, should I use a weight I can do 6 with my left, or use the weight that I can do 6 with my right? the angle of the bench I use is 45 degrees.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 21, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> *Triple Threat* this may be stupid but if I try both arms at the same time, should I use a weight I can do 6 with my left, or use the weight that I can do 6 with my right? the angle of the bench I use is 45 degrees.


 
Peronally I would match stuff up with my weaker side. I can DB row a good deal more with my right than my left but I always do the same weight/reps in hopes that my left will catch up someday.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 21, 2007)

so you are saying that I should do a weight (non uni-lateral) that I can hit 6 reps with my left, even if I can get say 8 with my right (but still only do 6)?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 21, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> so you are saying that I should do a weight (non uni-lateral) that I can hit 6 reps with my left, even if I can get say 8 with my right (but still only do 6)?


 
I don't think there's any problem continuing to do them unilaterally I but I would use the same reps for each side. I don't know the exact science behind it, but I would think that you'd want to keep everything balanced.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 23, 2007)

so I find myself in a little delimma with training.

I have been training for about 3 months straight now without taking a break, which is not a good thing and was considering taking a break after this week. the only thing is I have this geology field school I have to go to starting August 25th, and its 10 days long and I wont be anywhere near a gym, plus after that I will be back in my house in Halifax for about another 5 days before I can get into the gym at school.

I am just wondering if should bother to take a week off where as I'll have probably 14 days off in another 4 weeks, or just keep training until that time? I guess you guys can't really help out because only I know how I feel, and right now my body doesn't feel too tired, but it's hard to say when that time comes.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 23, 2007)

ReproMan's answer about the unilateral stuff is good.    Only do with the stronger arm what you can do with the weaker one.


If you're not feeling burned out, then keep training until the field trip.  If you do feel the need for a break, maybe do a light week (fewer sets, perhaps different exercises) and then resume until the trip.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 23, 2007)

okay, I'll switch back to 45lb DBs until my left arm gets strong enough. thanks Repro and Triple Threat for the advice. today's workout..

clean and press
1 set @ 90lbs/6reps
2 sets @ 110lbs/4,4
1 set @ 115lbs/2 reps - PR
1 set @ 115/ this set really blew, did one full clean and press then just got one clean. 

now that I look back I thought I was already doing 110, fuck me! definitely have to drop that back down next time.

weighted pullups
2 sets @ BW+20lbs/6,6
2 sets @ BW+25lbs/5,6
2 sets @ BW+ 30lbs/4,3 - 4 rep = PR

these are now getting better! last set was a bit rough, kinda had shitty form.

weighted dips
2 sets @ 45lbs/6,6
2 sets @ 55lbs/6,5
2 sets @ 60lbs/4,4

felt good about these today! although I ripped my shirt from the chain on the dip belt, still decent though.

neutral grip pulldowns
1 set @ 145lbs/6reps
5 sets @ 150lbs/5,5,4,4,3 - 5 rep = PR

DB laterals
2 sets @ 20lbs/8,8

20 mins on the bike then stretched. so I think I am going to start doing some light cardio every night now, try to go for a walk since I can't run yet. if I do it'll be about 3 miles, try to get it in 45 mins or so.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 23, 2007)

Great workout.  Those dips are especially worthy!


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

Awesome dude! Your adding weight to those dips! So did you get a dip belt?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 23, 2007)

Awesome w/o Brother scar!!! PR is outstanding too!!! Just cut back on some volume if your feelin burned out, just my 2 cents!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 23, 2007)

*DOMS* hey man, good to see you in here, and thanks!

*Double D* thanks, I appreciate it. no I haven't gotten a dip belt yet, I have been using the one at the gym I go to.

*Archangel* yeah the dip PR felt very good, thanks! yeah I might just do a deloading week, although I am going to find out what you actually do during a deload, still unsure about that


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 23, 2007)

just went for a quick walk, 2 miles in 30 mins.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 23, 2007)

I'd feel good about those dips too, 60 lbs is awesome!! Those pullups are off the chart too!! WTG dude!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 23, 2007)

thanks Repro, really appreciate it! pullups are getting good but I hope to get them better!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 24, 2007)

Brilliant job on the pullups and dips! For me these are the most difficult exercises to add weight to, so well done!

lol about ripping your shirt with the dip belt - now you can make up a story to go with it like, yeah . . . i was doing these dips with 150lb weight but had to stop after 10 reps cos my shirt ripped .  .  .


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 24, 2007)

thanks!

lol yeah, I'd have to wear it somewhere and walk up to a group of people, with the "barrels-around-the-arms" look and say "yeah..I ripped my shirt while I was doing 150lb dips because I'm huuge!" 

...if only..

push mowed the lawn today for 1.5 hours...good times...


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 25, 2007)

so things have seemed to level off lately and I just don't have the same "up 'n at 'em!" attitude at the gym right now, I was thinking about deloading next week but I have made up my mind and I am just taking the week off, still throwing in some cardio though.

back squats
1 set @ 135lbs/9reps
3 sets @ 155lbs/7,7,7
1 set @ 165lbs/4 - PR

still not feeling good about my form. I watched some guy do squats in the gym today to see how it should look because he looked like he knew what he was doing and I came to a conclusion that I am not bending enough at the hip and I don't get as parallel as I'd like. when I try to bend more I feel like I am going to fall forward. I am not too flexible at the hip either.

SLDLs
1 set @ 185lbs/6
3 sets @ 205lbs/4,5,5
2 sets @ 225lbs/3,4

not too shabby this time around again, happy with these for now.

lunges
2 sets @ BW+70lbs/5,6
2 sets @ BW+80lbs/4,5

these are still killing me!

calf press
1 set @ 270lbs/12reps
3 sets @ 360lbs/10,10,10

core
3 sets Swiss ball twists/15,15,15
3 sets hanging leg raises/11,11,11
2 sets cable chops @ 75lbs/8,8 each way
2 sets kneeling cable crunches @ 145lbs/9,9

static holds
3 sets 75lb DBs/35sec x3

no cardio today, playing some golf tonight and I plan on helping my dad start building the gazebo, digging holes, moving ground that sorta thing.


----------



## katt (Jul 25, 2007)

How do you feel about front squats???

And, what exactly is deloading??? I've seen it around here, but never knew exactly what it is..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 25, 2007)

WOW    Spectacular workouts Scar.

On your squats, be sure you're not "bending" at the hip.  Squats are a deep "knee" bend like motion.  The only bending at the hip should be to sit your bottom back.

Correct me if I'm wrong anyone, this is just how I learned, so I may be wrong too    you never know about me!  

To get deeper, try spreading your legs a little more until you get stronger and then pull your legs back in and still try to go deeper.  One thing I've always tried to remember to do is lift my eyes and focus on something in front of me.  Also, remember to exhale as you push up.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Katt* I've thought about front squats, but I am not sure how I could do handling the bar on my shoulders. deloading is just a period of time when you take a rest, you drop your intensity like to a 15-20RM and drop a set or 2. you can do that so your CNS can rebuild itself from the previous weeks of heavy lifting.

*Fitgirl* thanks! yeah now that I think about it, it's me not being able to bend at the knee. when I do prisoner squats I can do them really well...maybe I will try a wider stance next time


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 25, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> *Katt* I've thought about front squats, but I am not sure how I could do handling the bar on my shoulders. deloading is just a period of time when you take a rest, you drop your intensity like to a 15-20RM and drop a set or 2. you can do that so your CNS can rebuild itself from the previous weeks of heavy lifting.



How does one perform front squats?  I thought the bar should never rest ON the shoulders, but rather just a tad back on the back of the traps....


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2007)

Great w/o BRother Scar, I would highly suggest widening your stance, some people (Myself included) cannot do a low narrow stance without pain or discomfort, due to bone structure, I simply have a heck of a time going parallel in a narrow stance, but wider than shoulders and I can go ATF!!! Just my 2 cents my Friend!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Fitgirl* here's a link to what a front squat looks likeBarbell Front Squat 

as for the bar not supposed to be on the shoulders, I am not sure

*Archangel* thanks Arch, really appreciate it! you're 2 cents has been adding up quite a bit to give me some much needed advice!


----------



## katt (Jul 25, 2007)

That's how my husband does his front squats.  I have to hold the bar palms up resting on my delts - that works better for me.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 26, 2007)

Good job on the lunges - i bet your legs and butt are mucho sore today after that workout!

I've never tried front squats before - they look quite tough. Let us know how you get on with them if you decide to give them a go!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 26, 2007)

hey Sam, thanks! it's kinda weird my legs do not hurt as much today as they did last week. I think I am due for a week off to re-coop because my intensity isn't as high.

as for the squats, I think I am going to try a wider stance like Fitgirl and Archangel mentioned.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 26, 2007)

Let me know what you think about that wide stance.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2007)

I agree with the wide stance as well. Also stretching, stretching and more stretching!!

I believe I developed a bit of patellar tendinitis a while back and it really prevented me from squatting. Widening my stance coupled with stretching like a madman fixed me right up. 

Another good looking workout btw!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Repro* thanks man, I found my get up and go wasn't the norm for that workout though.

so yesterday I was telling my parents that I've never felt heat that was 40 degrees out...well today I was outside helping my dad all afternoon, took the thermometer out to where we were working...46 degrees..I have to say, you guys that live in Phoenix and the South West


----------



## katt (Jul 26, 2007)

46 degrees????   I don't live in Phoenix or the Southwest,,, but  brrrrrrr


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 26, 2007)

katt said:


> 46 degrees????   I don't live in Phoenix or the Southwest,,, but  brrrrrrr




 I hope you're being sarcastic lol...maybe I should add 46 celcius =


----------



## katt (Jul 26, 2007)

oh yeah,,,,, that makes a difference


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 26, 2007)

46 degrees celsius =


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 26, 2007)

yeah, it was pretty insane. although that as in direct sunlight.

and now I have a damn burn <--not that red though lol.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 27, 2007)

I was in Germany on holiday one year when they were in the middle of a heatwave. It reached 47celcius on average for the week i was there. Didn't see of Germany but we spent alot of time in the freezer section of supermarkets!  

Hope your burn isn't too bad, Scar!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 27, 2007)

Enjoy the weekend BRother Scar!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 27, 2007)

thanks Arch! I'll try. playing golf tomorrow morning and maybe on Sunday so that'll be a good time.

so I went to the gym today and I TRIED to work out, I had no motivation at all. it was the first time I ever went to the gym to workout and left before I had completely finished, which pissed me off. so this tells me I NEED TO TAKE A WEEK OFF, in my opinion at least. no deloading, just relaxing + some cardio. coming back the week after but not using the program I have now, just gonna kind of wing it for 2 weeks, because then I'll be outta the gym again for my course.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 28, 2007)

Good call, dude.

No point forcing something out. A week off will do you some good anyways!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 29, 2007)

played 9 holes of golf yesterday, was gonna do 18 but it was so friggin hot! carrying a golf bag around for 3 hours does get tiring! I also went for a walk, about 4-4.5kms last night too.

start the my job tomorrow working outside painting sign posts, firehydrants, mowing, pruning trees that sort of thing, 3 weeks of work though..yay..why couldn't they hire me back at the beginning of the summer?! oh well, 3 weeks is better than no weeks!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow, you're going to be working outside in the heat - better make sure you don't get fried!

Enjoy your week off from the gym - you've worked hard and when you get back you'll be raring to go!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 30, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> so I went to the gym today and I TRIED to work out, I had no motivation at all. it was the first time I ever went to the gym to workout and left before I had completely finished, which pissed me off. so this tells me I NEED TO TAKE A WEEK OFF, in my opinion at least.



That's always been a sign for me.  If you're not mentally there, it's time for a break.


----------



## katt (Jul 30, 2007)

Yup - what he said -   I'd take a week off also


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Sam, Triple Threat, katt* this week - no gym, starting my new job so I'd like to get used to working 8 hours a day before I work 8 hours a day then go to the gym.

today was a good first day. it friggin POURED(sp?)! I was outside cutting some grass with the whipper snipper and then it just started to fall! 4 hours using a whipper snipper must add up for burnin some Cals doesn't it? haha...after lunch it was a bit more laid back.


----------



## Double D (Aug 1, 2007)

So you going to use the program me and you talked about?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 1, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> *Sam, Triple Threat, katt* this week - no gym, starting my new job so I'd like to get used to working 8 hours a day before I work 8 hours a day then go to the gym.
> 
> today was a good first day. it friggin POURED(sp?)! I was outside cutting some grass with the whipper snipper and then it just started to fall! 4 hours using a whipper snipper must add up for burnin some Cals doesn't it? haha...after lunch it was a bit more laid back.




Whipper snipper?  I take it that's what Americans would call a weed whacker?







Whipper snipper sounds a lot like whipper snapper, which is an old slang term for a child.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Double D* yeah, I probably wont start it until school starts. next few weeks I am just going to improvise something.

*DOMS* lol, yeah same thing. 

beginning of today was BRUTAL. we had to carry cinderblocks, not your normal sized ones - bigger ones, up an incline of about 45-50degrees and the hill was about 20 ft high. some serious leg and back workout there!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 1, 2007)

Brother Scar, enjoy some rest my Friend!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 6, 2007)

so after a week off I am now back. hope you guys didn't miss me too much, ha! just kidding. felt so good to get back at it, that was definitely what I needed! changed it up quite a bit, and it's gonna be like this this week and next.

*1A) incline bench* 3 sets @ 115lbs/10,8,8
*1B) bentover DB laterals* 3 sets @ 18lbs/10,10,10

first time I have ever done incline bench, always used to use DBs, and it was the first time I have ever done the laterals too, felt very good.

*2A) bentover BB rows* 3 sets @ 135lbs/10,9,9
*2B) incline DB flies* 3 sets @ 25lbs/10,10,8

my rowing didn't seem to drop too much

*3A) pullups* 2 sets @ BW/9,8 +1 5second neg.

wow, never tried the negatives before..those are killer! the pullups overall were kinda weak after those 2 supersets.

*4A) seated DB OH press* 3 sets 35lb DBs/9,9,8 +2 3second neg.

my overhead pressing is not the greatest.

20mins on the bike then stretched.

all in all I am pleased, I might have over done it a bit but this is only going to last for 2 weeks and it was something I threw together right on the spot. 

I also think I re-kindled my love affair with the superset. the RI for the supersets was only 1min and that was KILLER, my conditioning is not too great. the week off really helped though, because I'd have to say that was probably the most effecient workout I have ever had, I was done the weights in about 30mins!


----------



## Double D (Aug 6, 2007)

I HATE supersets! Not because they are bad (because they are great!), but because they make me sick!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 6, 2007)

yeah I have to say I felt pretty funny in my stomach after the bentover rows and flies supersetting! but it was worth it.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 6, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> I also think I re-kindled my love affair with the superset.



Not that I want you to encourage you to cheat on your supersets, but maybe you should have a tryst with the dropsets.  

Great workout!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2007)

I also am back after a week off, feels Good to HIT it again don't it!!! Anyway, Great return my Friend, I love rest/pause SS myself, LOL!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 6, 2007)

*DOMS* I would never! lol...yeah I'm gonna have to give the dropset a try for sure sometime, sounds tough for sure. thanks!

*Archangel* thanks man! it feels very good to be back after a week off, although the week off felt good too


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 6, 2007)

Alright mate!

Good to have you back with us, but im sure you benefited from your week of rest!

Good job on the BW pullups, especially with the negatives in there! Pullups for me are really tough, so you can be pleased with that! You'll be adding weight to them soon enough, will you?


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Sam* it's good to be back, although I dunno how much I benefited. a few weeks back I didn't have a job so I was always rested up, but now that I have a job using weed eaters and limb cutters all day, just from the workout today I feel more tired than normal 

*1A)wide stance back squats* 4 sets @ 135lbs/10,9,9,8

so I'll have to thank Fitgirl and Arch for the advice with the widestance, it helped me out A LOT! I felt it a lot more in around my groin then usual, but I dunno if that is normal?

*2A)RDLs* 4 sets @ 185lbs/7,7,7,7

not the best, but after my new squat form, my legs were shakin!

*3A)calf press* 4 sets @ 360lbs/15,14,12,12

*4A)kneeling cable crunches* 3 sets @ 145lbs/12*PR*,12,10
*5A)cable chops* 3 sets @ 75lbs/8,8,8 each side

12 mins on the bike then stretched.

only 12 minutes because 6 hours of using a whipper snipper must count for some kind of cardio right??

not very pleased with my workout, I find with the job I have and now going to the gym really drains the energy from me so my workout was sub-par in my opinion.

tried good mornings for the glutes but the bar kept sliding up and landing on my neck which was rather uncomfortable.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 8, 2007)

Mate - im not surprised you're so knackered. You've got a very physical job there and if the weather is hot, you'll dehydrate very quickly. 

Are you losing any weight at all? I would recommend keeping a close track of your weight to make sure you're eating enough with all the extra exercise you have to do.

Im surprised you're having problems with the Good Mornings though, but i would recommend you to stick with them as they are a fantastic exercise IMO. Are you going too heavy perhaps? I always start with just the bar.

When i do them, i have the cusion on the bar, as it can be quite uncomfortable. Other than that, i keep my back poker straight and make sure my head doesn't drop below my hips. By focussing on a point on the mirror straight infront of you, it keeps your head up so that you're facing straight ahead instead of at the floor. 

Apart from that, i exaggerate sticking my butt out at the start of the movement and i also bend my knees slightly to really hit the muscles nicely!

Hope any part of that helps you a little - as i said, they are a valuable part of my training and well worthwhile taking a little time over!


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice weights on the calf press, man!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Sam* yeah, I am eating enough. although my diet could be much better probably, but it's hard to do when you're home and you haven't had your mom's cooking all school year! lol. I'm definitely gonna work on a better diet when school comes around again though.

as for the good mornings, I did have a pad on the bar and no weights either. I dunno but it just felt uncomfortable, although it felt good in the glutes the few reps I did do. I'll figure something out to make 'em work, thanks!

*katt* thanks! it was killer too because I was taking about 30 second RI with the calf press.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 8, 2007)

pretty pumped when I got home today...my new computer is here! yyeess!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 8, 2007)

Specs?


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 8, 2007)

400GB harddrive, Dual Core Processor 2.6GHz, 3GB RAM, 128MB NVidia graphics card, DVD/CD burner, 20" flat panel monitor, Windows Vista

the only thing is when I try to create a restore point it says there is not enough space available even though I have almost 400GB..there is a separate HD, like a backup one with about 10GB on it and there is only 4MB left on that one so maybe it means that one? I dunno.

do you know anyway to maybe change that, so the larger HD is the primary one because right now it doesn't seem to be.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 8, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> 400GB harddrive, Dual Core Processor 2.6GHz, 3GB RAM, 128MB NVidia graphics card, DVD/CD burner, 20" flat panel monitor, Windows Vista
> 
> the only thing is when I try to create a restore point it says there is not enough space available even though I have almost 400GB..there is a separate HD, like a backup one with about 10GB on it and there is only 4MB left on that one so maybe it means that one? I dunno.
> 
> do you know anyway to maybe change that, so the larger HD is the primary one because right now it doesn't seem to be.



Are you using the built-in Windows restore feature or a third-party program?


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm using the built-in Windows restore program. 

I tried to make a recovery CD but apparently I need the Windows Vista CD, which didn't come with it which is dumb.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 8, 2007)

A cursory search only turns of the obvious problem of not enough disk space.

Is your Windows installation up to date?


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 8, 2007)

I think I figured why...it just meant the backup HD was low in space, because I made a system recovery on it which took up a lot of space, so I just formatted it because I can really use it to recover my computer if my computer doesn't work...if that makes sense.

well, I am not on the internet with it yet so no it is probably not up to date.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm a little lost here.  There is no way (except possibly hacking the registry) that you can change the restore location from the root of the C drive.

You must be referring to the windows back-up utility, right?


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 8, 2007)

I just mean the restore point, like if something happens you can restore it to an earlier date when things were good. but I figured out what happened.

to make a recovery CD I think I need the actual Windows CD though.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 8, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> I just mean the restore point, like if something happens you can restore it to an earlier date when things were good. but I figured out what happened.



What was the problem?



Scarface30 said:


> to make a recovery CD I think I need the actual Windows CD though.



If you don't mind me asking, who did you buy your PC from?


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol the problem was me being computer illiterate. it was just warning me that the D: drive was low on memory, which is the backup drive. so I formatted it and it was solved. I had put something stupid on there last night that I realized wouldn't help, so I formatted it.

I bought it from Futureshop.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 8, 2007)

Can you ask them for the CD?


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 8, 2007)

I'd probably have to buy it from them...I was thinking if I knew someone who had Windows Vista CD if they could make a recovery CD for me...but shhh


----------



## DOMS (Aug 8, 2007)

Shhh?  I was going to suggest bittorrent.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 8, 2007)

or that...any particular sites you'd recommend?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 8, 2007)

I always have a hard time with RDL's after a good squat day, I get the shakes baaaad. Solid looking workout as usual man!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 8, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> or that...any particular sites you'd recommend?



mininova.org


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 8, 2007)

Torrents Search Engine


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 9, 2007)

*DOMS, Gaz* thanks, I'll check around there.

so I am noticing that I am getting a bit more accustomed to working and then working out because I am not getting as tired as usual

*1A) Alt. standing DB press* 3 sets @ 30lb DBs/10,8,8
*1B) stiff arm lat pulldowns* 3 sets @ 100lbs/11,10,8

wow, the DB press was killer! alternating kicked my ass!

*2A) pullups* 3 sets @ BW/10,8,8
*2B) DB shrugs* 3 sets @ 75lb DBs/8,8,8

I did some pullups this week again because I thought they were kinda weak last time, and wanted to re-assure myself, lol.

*3A) flat DB press* 3 sets @ 55lbs/10,8,8

first time in a long time that I did these...wow they're a lot lower then last time!

*4A) seated cable rows* 2 sets @ 120lbs/10,9 - 1 set 2 125lbs/8

rowing is still decent.

I am not doing any cardio for the time being, mainly for the fact of my job giving me enough cardio workout, that and I weighed myself and I am down 5lbs! I dunno where that went.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 9, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I always have a hard time with RDL's after a good squat day, I get the shakes baaaad. Solid looking workout as usual man!



thanks man.

I thought the workout wasn't the greatest, but yesterday and today my legs are telling me different!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 9, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> thanks man.
> 
> I thought the workout wasn't the greatest, but yesterday and today my legs are telling me different!



Your legs can talk?

And you said it wasnt a good workout!?!? 



Seriously though, looking good!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 10, 2007)

yeah they talk to me every now and then...like last time I was on this acid trip...oh wait...nevermind...just kidding, lol

*good mornings*
1 set @ 45lbs(bar)/10
2 sets @ 65lbs/10,10
1 set @ 75lbs/9

so I found a crazy padded cushion to do these with, and let me tell you I felt more a burn in the glutes than SLDLs!

*step-ups*
4 sets @ BW+60lbs/8,8,8,7

man those are brutal!

*standing calf raises*
1 set @ 115lbs/15
1 set @ 135lbs/15
2 sets @ 155lbs/15,15

so is that normal that you can calf raise more than you can squat? man my squats suck ass lol.

*static holds*
3 sets @ 75lb DBs/45 seconds, 50 seconds, 35 seconds

I tried to get cute on the last set and decided to try some shrugs..didn't help my time any!

*hanging leg raises* 3 sets/12,12,12
*Swiss ball twists* 3 sets/15,14,14

stretched

so my cardio today was using a bush saw for 8 hours, lol...I though I had to mention it because of my no cardio at the gym, don't want you guys to think I am slacking!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 10, 2007)

Great workout man!

Good mornings are awesome, really fun movement to do. Do you perform them with slightly bent knees or locked out?


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks man.

I did them with a slightly bent knee. I don't think I could do them with a locked knee! and I just seemed to be able to hit the glutes harder with a bent knee.

although ever since I started stretching more often, I have noticed a great deal of improvement in my flexibility.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 10, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> thanks man.
> 
> I did them with a slightly bent knee. I don't think I could do them with a locked knee! and I just seemed to be able to hit the glutes harder with a bent knee.
> 
> although ever since I started stretching more often, I have noticed a great deal of improvement in my flexibility.



Nah, bent knee is safer anyway, thats the way i do them anyhow. I hate locking out on most movements. Plus if you lock out in that position, you're more likely to round your back and its just not worth it.

And nice going on the flexibility


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 13, 2007)

today's workout...

*1A) incline bench press* 3 sets @ 115lbs/10,8,8
*1B) bentover laterals* 3 sets 18lb DBs/10,9,9

*2A) bentover BB rows* 3 sets @ 135lbs/10,9,8
*2B) incline flies* 3 sets 20lb DBs/8,8,8

*3A) weighted dips* 2 sets @ BW+25/12, 7 r/p 4

*4A) pullups* 2 sets @ BW/10, 6 r/p 3

stretched.

not a bad workout, finished in 40 minutes. don't really have any target as of right now because this is probably gonna be the last week of workouts for 2-3 weeks. I might get 2 workouts in next week, but that's pushing it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2007)

Even with no target in mind, your workout still looks pretty solid.

  Hope you've had a good day.  I'm so tired.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 14, 2007)

Great workout mate! Glad you found your feet on the Good Mornings! They're one of my faves! I do them with bent knees too and they kill my hamstrings and glutes!

I hope your workouts aren't suffering due to the crazy amount of physical labour you're doing at the moment! It must be taking its toll on you!


----------



## katt (Aug 14, 2007)

Its always good to take a little break now & then..


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Sam* yeah, I used bent knees and it does kill the glutes/ham! 

as for the work, after I get home from either work or work/gym I just completely laze for the entire evening. read a little bit. I actually just finished a book about Richard Kuklinski called "The Ice Man: Confessions of a Mafia Contract Killer" and it was pretty much the best book I have ever read. for as violent as he was, he was a very intersting person, I highly recommend it if you like that sort of thing.

*katt* yeah breaks are good, but I hate not being able to go to the gym for a week let alone 2-3 weeks! lol oh well, it will be a nice break though before I get back to the hardcore school.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 15, 2007)

Sounds like a good book! I love reading soooo much. I'll read anything pretty much. Im stockpiling books at the moment as i've just booked my summer holiday to Corfu (Greece) and i plan on laying at the beach for the whole time, sipping Diet Coke and reading away to my heart's content - Ahhh, bliss!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 15, 2007)

*SAm* that sounds like a pretty sweet vacation! Greece would be friggin' awesome...I am definitely coming over to Europe someday before I die! lol

so today's workout was non-existant...forgot my gym sneakers and I didn't think working out in 10lb workboots (maybe not 10lbs but you get the point) would be the best decision I've made, and they didn't let me go in my sock feet. 

I have also come to realize that the gym is my drug. when I do not go, I am not a happy person...today wasn't AS bad because it was legs haha.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 15, 2007)

just  makes you want those workouts all the more.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 16, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> *SAm* that sounds like a pretty sweet vacation! Greece would be friggin' awesome...I am definitely coming over to Europe someday before I die! lol
> 
> so today's workout was non-existant...forgot my gym sneakers and I didn't think working out in 10lb workboots (maybe not 10lbs but you get the point) would be the best decision I've made, and they didn't let me go in my sock feet.
> 
> *I have also come to realize that the gym is my drug*. when I do not go, I am not a happy person...today wasn't AS bad because it was legs haha.



I hear ya hunny!


----------



## katt (Aug 16, 2007)

I am the same way scar.. if I miss the gym more than a day I get grumpy.. damn endorphins anyway...


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 16, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> just  makes you want those workouts all the more.



that's right! but today was a no-go again damnit. I went there attempted some squats, but my right knee was feeling rather uncomfortable (I noticed it this morning, but thought it would go away) but it didn't. so I decided to do my upper split...nope, I am completely exhausted from work. it wasn't even a physically demanding day, but I was standing in the sun for 8 hours directing traffic around a contrusction site and wow the sun really drains the energy from you!

I am pretty doubtful if I'll get any workouts in before I go on my geology field school which sucks (not the field school, looking forward to that, but the not working out) I am going to be busy next week moving back to Halifax and getting ready for that course. I'll try my hardest, but I am not promising anything.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 17, 2007)

Don't worry. The rest will probably do you good anyway. It can't be good for your system working in the heat all day and then punishing yourself more with a serious workout. Wait till you're back at uni - then you'll have all the time in the world!! 

Just think, all those classes to skip! Woo-hoo!!


----------



## Double D (Aug 17, 2007)

Very nice workout. So you decided to do some iso's with your compounds at the beginning huh? Thats not a bad idea.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 18, 2007)

I hear ya on the work man. Little sleep and 8 hours of work can really exhaust you.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Sam* lol, I COULD skip classes but I was already in hot water my first year, so I gotta buckle down like my second year and not fuck up.

*Double D* hey DD, good to see you around. read on P-funk's journal you're doing a fundamentals course and starting your job in a few weeks, congrats man! yeah I thought I mix things up a bit with the isos and compounds, it was killer!

*Witchblade* yeah, it is not the most enjoyable thing, is it? damn jobs and their work! lol


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah, I did that too! In fact, i was training intensively for the Scottish Rowing Championships which took place 2 weeks before my finals. Oops


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 20, 2007)

so I have been tinkering around for a workout that I am satisfied with for a hypertrophy routine. I was messing around lately with a full body but couldn't really come up with something that satisfied me, so I came up with this

*Workout A Horizontal*
1a)compound pull
2a)compound push
3a)compound pull
4a)compound push

5a)bicep auxillary
5b)quad movement
5c)delt auxillary

*Workout B Lower*
1a)quad movement
2a)glute/ham movement
3a)uni-lateral exercise
4a)calf auxillary
5a)grip + core

*Workout C Vertical*
1a)compound pull
2a)compound push
3a)compound pull
4a)compound push

5a)tricep auxillary
5b)glute/ham movement
5c)trap auxillary

I plan on just doing linear progression/periodization with every third week being strength (except for the tri-set), something along these lines:

Week 1&2: 3x10/w 10RM RI60s
Week 3: 5x4/w 5RM RI2-3min
Week 4&5: 3x12/w 12RM RI60s
Week 6: 6x3/w 4RM RI3min
Week 7&8: 3x12/w 12RM RI45s
Week 9: 7x3/w 4RM RI3min
Week 10: 3x14/w 14RM RI30s

I dunno how that looks to everyone, let me know what you think.

as for the tri-sets I might change the vertical day tri-set to have 2 lower body and a tricep auxillary. for their rep ranges, I will keep their sets and reps at about 2x12 every week, but gradually lower their RI.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 20, 2007)

so I actually got a workout in today! sweet!

*1a) back squats*
stretched, prisoner squats
2 sets @ 155lbs/5,5
2 sets @ 165lbs/4,4
2 sets @ 170lbs/3,4

so my squats came outta nowhere today, I was very happy with these. did some stretching and prisoner squats before hand and my knees did not feel uncomfortable.

*2a) seated cable rows*
2 sets @ 110lbs/14,14
*2b) standing OH press*
2 sets @ 60lbs/10,12

tried somewhat higher reps for the first time in a while and they felt good.

*3a) calf press*
3 sets @ 360lbs/14,14,14

*4a) incline bench press*
2 sets @ 115lbs/10,10
*4b) pullups*
2 sets @ BW/10,8

*5a) Swiss ball twists*
2 sets/14,14
*5b) planks*
2 sets/1:00min, 50seconds

my abs were killing me after that. first time in a while that I did planks.

finished and felt great!

Sam, I thought I'd do my squats today, start on my journey of getting my squats up to my standing calf raises! haha


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 20, 2007)

Niiice. Squats are always a good starting point!! Nice looking layout you got there. Awesome job Scar!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 20, 2007)

thanks man, I appreciate it! you can't go wrong with squats first, really gets the blood and testosterone flowing!

and by the "layout" did you mean what I did for my workout, or what I posted above? haha... I'm just looking for some feedback on the routine I posted above.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 20, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> thanks man, I appreciate it! you can't go wrong with squats first, really gets the blood and testosterone flowing!
> 
> and by the "layout" did you mean what I did for my workout, or what I posted above? haha... I'm just looking for some feedback on the routine I posted above.



Well both actually.  

I was actually doing something very similar last year, but I always end up splitting my lower in to 2 days. Kinda what I'm doing now but I'm pushing all one day and pulling on another.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 20, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Well both actually.
> 
> I was actually doing something very similar last year, but I always end up splitting my lower in to 2 days. Kinda what I'm doing now but I'm pushing all one day and pulling on another.



lol alright, thanks man.

I wanted to do upper/lower split 4 days a week but I thought I might be short on time a lot of weeks in school, so went back to the 3 days a week. 

I tried the push/pull/legs and found, especially on push days, my energy levels for the last few exercises was very low and I wasn't up to par.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 20, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> I tried the push/pull/legs and found, especially on push days, my energy levels for the last few exercises was very low and I wasn't up to par.



Yeah, that's the main reason I split up my lower days. Don't wanna shortchange anything. 

My energy levels get pretty low towards the end of my push/pull days too but I'm addicted to the pump I get.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 21, 2007)

Good job mate! I'm doing legs Thursday this week. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Sam* thanks! now we'll be on the road to great squats eh? lol

tonight's workout I meant to do RDLs but I had something to eat before hand, I wont tell you guys where for I am ashamed, and it made me feel very groggy and felt like I wanted to puke! I think it was a small bit of food poisoning or something because the buddies I was with said they felt sick too.

still feel funny right now actually.

*1a) bench press*
3 sets @ 135lbs/8,9,10

wow, these felt REALLY weak.

*uni lateral DB rows*
2 sets @ 50lbs/9,11
1 set @ 55lbs/10

first time in a while that I did these and I was surprised they were where they are.

*dips*
1 set @ BW/14
1 set @ BW/9 r/p 5

I like the rest pause thing

*widegrip lat pulldowns*
1 set @ 115lbs/12
1 set @ 115lbs/9 r/p 4

oh, I played some 2 on 2 basketball for about 45 mins before that, so that was my cardio. legs also didn't feel too bad either


----------



## katt (Aug 21, 2007)

yeah,,, rest/pauses are good


----------



## goob (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey man, thought i'd drop in to return the holler.

Like your workouts, well thought out and effective.  The design keeps it relatively simple which means very effective.  - kind of the opposite to the disorganised chaos of my own workouts....


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Scar - just thought id let you know - i deadlifted 121lb today for 5 reps!! Although i managed 132lb on the calf raise today, but still! Im getting close to my calf raise numbers - just need to up the weight on the squats now!!

What about you? How you doing?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 23, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> *good mornings*
> 1 set @ 45lbs(bar)/10
> 2 sets @ 65lbs/10,10
> 1 set @ 75lbs/9
> ...



Nice!    Personally, I prefer GMs over SLDLs.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 23, 2007)

*goob* thanks man! maybe it's just that you're too busy "running around" for a more organized program? get it...because your run like crazy?..oh I crack myself up, lol...seriously though thanks, and you're workouts are no where near unorganized

*Sam* very nice! well I hate to say it but my gym days are over for the time being, my membership runs out Saturday and I wont get there tomorrow because my geology course starts Saturday and I gotta get ready for that, then next week I'm going to Antigonish (place in Nova Scotia, 2 hours from where I am right now, Halifax) for my grology field school! so once I get back from that and settled in, it'll be down to business. as for the deadlifting, I am semi-happy with my deads just not happy at all with my squats!

*Triple* thanks man, appreciate it coming from a strong guy like you! they do feel good though, I am glad I found that cushion thing! lol.


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2007)

I like the r/p you threw in there. Very nice!


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 25, 2007)

Don't remember if it's come up before, but why don't you have an avatar, scar? Options a plenty


----------



## goob (Aug 25, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Don't remember if it's come up before, but why don't you have an avatar, scar? Options a plenty


 
He did have one or two.  This would be my choice...


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 25, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Don't remember if it's come up before, but why don't you have an avatar, scar? Options a plenty



yeah it has actually, lol...that link might help, I can just never find something I like! thanks.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 25, 2007)

goob said:


> He did have one or two.  This would be my choice...



lol that picture is sweet...I buddy of mine super-imposed my head, a rough job doing it though, on Scarface's body, it's friggin hilarious none the less...I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 25, 2007)

lol, I found it...mind you this was at my grade 12 prom when I had much longer shaggier hair then now, 4-5 years ago hahaha.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> lol, I found it...mind you this was at my grade 12 prom when I had much longer shaggier hair then now, 4-5 years ago hahaha.






Nice!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> I like the r/p you threw in there. Very nice!



thanks Double D!

yeah I tried them for the first time and really liked them.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 26, 2007)

even though I have only had this journal for 3-4 months, I'm closing it down. I have a week of geology field school and then another week before I can get to a gym again, so it'll be a while before I post in it again, and lately my workouts are non-existant!

so I doubt I'll be on tomorrow, but I MIGHT be. leaving Tuesday to do the geology field school for a week so wish me luck and hopefully I don't get crushed by any large rocks, lol.

definitely going to start a new journal once I get back to lifting, I am having withdrawls now, and I can't lift damnit!!

see you guys in a little over a week.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 27, 2007)

Good luck sorting everything out. You better start your new journal quickly or else...!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah, have fun Scar! I'll be chasing you to increase your squat potential when you get back!!


----------



## goob (Aug 28, 2007)

Intresting - a new journal.  Does that mean a new workout style?


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 4, 2007)

*Witch, Sam* thanks. 

I'm back now and had a really great time! let me tell you climbing rocks, and even climbing up over little cliffs along the coast everyday with a back-pack on with rocks and everything in it is awesome cardio/very tiring! lol...my knowledge for geology is 10 fold better now which I am really happy about. camp fires every night on the beach with people playing guitars and a harmonica, all-in-all it was a good time for sure, and only one day of rain! lol.

*goob* oh you know it! a different routine with a few new techniques I have been playing around with in my last couple workouts. really looking forward to getting back to it because I have a lot of pent up energy! lol.


----------



## katt (Sep 4, 2007)

That sounds like you had a really great time!  Welcome back!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks katt, it was a great time!

so long to this journal, closing it down...bye bye lol


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 6, 2007)

making a new one though


----------

